# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  من روائع الكلام .. متجدد ومرفق بصور من ابداع الخالق سبحانه

## &بنت الاقصى&

احبتي في الله اتمنى يكون الجميع بخير انا عندي صفحة اسلاميه على الفيس بوك وحبت اشارك معكم عشان تعم الفائده ولكن عندي رجاء اي احد بيحب يشارك ياريت بلاش عبارت وكلمات الشكر ياريت يكون شي تشاركوا بحكمه او موعظه عشان يكون الموضوع مرتب وطبعا يكفيني منكم دعوه صادقه بظهر الغيب وسامحوني ....



الحمد لله قضى ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه ، لامانع لما أعطاه ، ولاراد لما قضاه

ولامظهر لما أخفاه ، ولاساتر لما أبداه ، ولامضل لمن هداه ، ولاهادي

لمن أعماه ، والصلاة والسلام على من أرسله الله واصطفاه

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ

تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ

آل عمران: 102

عباد الله ..

إن الناظر بعين البصر والبصيرة إلى

الخلق يجد عجباً ، يجدهم غادين

جادين .. جادين في بيع أنفسهم

ففائز رابح ومغبون خاسر ، رابح دان


نفسه وحاسبها وعمل لما بعد الموت فنجى 

،خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس

عن الهوى ، ، أعتق نفسه وزكاها وقد

أفلح من زكاها ، وخاسر نسي

مصيره ، فانغمس في المحرمات على غير بصيرة

باع دينه بعرض من

الدنيا ، أتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على

الله الأماني حتى داهمته المنية ، دساها

وقد من خاب دساها

مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَاءَ

فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا رَبُّكَ

بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ

فصلت:46

بادر قبل أن تبادر ، بادر ولاتنظر إلا

صغر الخطيئة ولكن انظر إلا عظمة

من عصيت ، إنه الله الجليل ، إنه الله

العظيم ، إنه الله الكبير ، من نظر إلى

عظمة الله وجلاله عظم حرماته وقدره

قدره وأجلّ أمره ونهيه

ياعبد الله .. أسألك سؤالاً وأريد منك

اجابة شافية لنفسك لالي ، هل أنت الآن

على استعداد لو جاءك ملك الموت في هذه

اللحظة ، أعوذ بالله من الشيطان

الرجيم ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا

اللَّهَ وَلْتَنْظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لِغَدٍ

وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ


إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ

(الحشر:18)

فتب وبادر قبل أن تبادر

فلنستنهض الهمم ولنقول بصوت واحد
لن يسبقنا إلى الله أحد هذا ما

ارجوه منكم إخواني المسارعه في الخيرات

حتى لاتفتر الهمه


ثم صلوا معاشر المسلمين على نبيّ الرحمة

النبي المصطفى

والرسول المجتبى، فقد أمركم بذلك المولى

جلّ وعلا فقال في محكم تنزيله

وهو الصادق في قيله: (إِنَّ اللَّهَ
وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِىّ ياأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ

ءامَنُواْ صَلُّواْ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمُواْ تَسْلِيمًا)

الأحزاب:56

اللهمَّ صلِّ وسلِّم وبارك على عبدك

ورسولك محمّد صاحب الوجه الأنور

والجبين الأزهر والخلق الكمل، وعلى آله

الطيبين الطاهرين وعلى أزواجه

أمهات المؤمنين، وارض اللهمَّ عن الخلفاء

الأربعة الراشدين

 احبتي في الله الموضوع باذن الله سوف يكون متجدد كل مايخص امور ديننا








المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*نحن نريد أن لا نموت حتى نتوب، ونحن لا نتوب حتى نموت
من اقوال الامام علي كرم الله وجهه*

*
اللهم إنا نسألك توبةً نصوحاً, تُطِّهر بها قلوبنا، وتمحِّص بها ذنوبنا، اللهم اغفر ذنوبنا, وطهِّر قلوبنا, وحصّن فروجنا، اللهم أصلح أولادنا ونساءنا، اللهم أحينا مسلمين، وتوفنا مسلمين، وألحقنا بالصالحين*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*وَلَا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ [الإسراء: 36]*

* أليس يكفيك ما تعلم عن نفسك فتنشغل بستْرِها*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*إذا طلبت من ربك شيئًا فاستحِ منه، وقَدِّم له شيْئًا من العبادة والطاعة، فقدْ قَدَّمَ اللهُ ذِكْرَ الْعِبادةِ على الاستعانة حين قال:*
* "إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين".*


اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا.. وعافنا.. واعف عنا.. وعلى طاعتك أعنا.. ومن شر خلقك سلمنا.. ولغيرك لا تكلنا.. واغفر لنا ما قدمنا.. وما أخرنا.. وما أسررنا.. وما أعلنا.. وما أسرفنا.. وما أنت أعلم به منا.. أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر لا إله إلا أنت



 * لاتطمئنّ إلى انسان انصرف عن طاعة الله مأخوذًا بدنياه إنّ من لا يعترف بفضل الله عليه لن يعترف بجميلك و من لا يستح من ملاقاة الله مذنبًا، سيُذنب في حقّك دون شعور بالذنب*



*يقول ابن الجوزي*
* إذ صدق التائب أجبناه وأحييناه (وَجَعَلنا لَهُ نوراً يَمشي بِهِ في الناس) يا معاشر التائبين (أَوفوا بِالعُقُود) انظروا لمن عاهدتم (ولا تنقضوا الأيمان بعد توكيدها) فإن زللتم من بعد التقويم، فارجعوا إلى دار المداراة (فإنّ الله لا يمل حتى تملوا)*


اللهم اجعلنا من التوابين اللهم اجعلنا من التوابين المتطهرين وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم ولا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

الزيتون عندما يضغط يأتي لنا بإلزيت الصافي... والفواكه عند عصرها تعطينا ألذ العصائر... أما الورود فتسحرنا بعبير عطرها عندما تجفف وتطحن... فإذا شعرت بمتاعب الحياة تضغطك بهمومها فلا تحزن لأن الله يريد أن يخرج أحلى ما فيك ....

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

سجود ترتفع له الجباه

لو يعلم المصلي ما يغشاه من الرحمة لما رفع رأسه من السجود

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

الرجاء يدفع إلى العمل

المشاهد في دنيا الناس أن كثيرا من المفرطين في الطاعات المجترئين على فعل المعاصي والسيئات يزعمون ثقتهم برحمة الله وعفوه، وهذا ولا شك فهم قاصر لمعنى الرجاء يصدق على أصحابه ذم الإمام الحسن البصري رحمه الله حين قال:إن قوما ألهتهم أماني المغفرة حتى خرجوا من الدنيا ولا حسنة لهم، يقولون: نحسن الظن بالله ،وكذبوا فلو أحسنوا الظن لأحسنوا العمل.
إن الله عز وجل هو الغفور الرحيم، لكن أرجو أن تنتبه معي أيها الحبيب إلى المعنى اللطيف الذي تضمنته هذه الآية التي يقول الله عز وجل فيها:إن الذين آمنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمة الله والله غفور رحيم ).(البقرة:218).
فانظر كيف أنهم يرجون رحمة الله وهم يعملون هذه الأعمال الصالحة العظيمة.فهيا أيها الحبيب لعل الصالحات والتوبة مما سلف من المعاصي والسيئات ،وقد آن لنا قبل الختام أن نهتف كما هتف محمود الورَّاق رحمه الله:
حُسْنُ ظني بحسن عفـــوك يا.. ... ..ربِّ جميـــــلٌ وأنت مالـك أمري
صُنْتُ سِرِّي عن القـــــرابة والــ.. ... ..أهل جميعًا وكنتَ موضع سري
ثِقـــــةً بالذي لديك من الستْــر.. ... ..فلا تخـــــزني يـــــــوم نشـري
يومَ هتك الستور عن حجب الــ.. ... ..غيب فلا تهتكنَّ للناس ستـري
لَقِّنِّي حجتي وإن لم تكنْ يـــــا.. ... ..ربِّ لي حجةٌ ولا وجْـــه عُـــــذْر

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

يبلغُ طول الطريقِ المؤدّي إلى السَعآدة طول ذرآعيك فقط حينمآ ترفعهآ لخآلقهآ وتقول يآآرب
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
يــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
نسألك ان ترفع ذكرنا وتضع وزرنا وتطهر قلوبنا وتحصن فروجنا 
ونسألك الدرجات العلا من الجنه اللهم إنا نسألك فواتح الخير كله وخواتمه وجوامعه و 
اوله واخره وظاهره وباطنه ونسالك الدرجات العلى من الجنه اللهم يا خير من دعاه داع 
ويا افضل من رجاه راجٍ يا قاضي الحاجات يا مجيب الدعوات هب لكل منا ما سألنا هب 
لنا ما سألنا وحقق رجائنا فيما رجونا يا من يعلم حوائج السائلين ويعلم ما في صدور 
الصامتين أذقنا برد عفوك وحلاوة مغفرتك 
اللهم اجعلنا من السابقين إلى الخيرات الآمنين 
في الغرفات مع الذين أنعمت عليهم و وقيتهم السيئات اللهم ارزقنا الخلد في جنانك 
وارزقنا لذة النظر إلى وجهك والشوق الى لقائك في غير ضراء مضرة ولا فتنة مضله اللهم 
اقذف في قلوبنا رجاك واقطع رجائنا عمن سواك وامنحنا شرف رضاك اللهم نور بكتابك 
قلوبنا واغفر به ذنوبنا واستر به عيوبنا و اشرح به صدورنا و سر به امورنا اللهم 
انفعنا بما صرفت فيه من الآيات وكفر عنا بتلاوته السيئات وهون علينا به السكرات عند 
الممات اللهم اخلص به ضمائرنا وأصلح به سرائرنا و اشفي به مرضانا وارحم به موتانا 
واغسل به دنس خطايانا اللهم انك سميته مباركاً فارزقنا به من كل بركة وجعلته نجاةً 
فنجنا به من كل هلكه اللهم يا حي يا قيوم عز جارك وجل ثناؤك لا اله غيرك

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

لا يدرك ما عند الله إلا بطاعته
ܓܨܓܓܨܓܓܨܓܓܨܓ

ماذا تفعلين غاليتي حينما تتداخل سلاسل 

الحلي مع بعضها البعض........؟؟ كيف تحررينها، ...؟؟

إن الحل المناسب هنا، هو أن تمسكي طرف أحد الخيوط،

أو السلاسل، واحدا فقط في البداية،
ثم تبدئي، في تتبعه لتنتهي إلى العقدة، حيث تبدئين في تحريره، 
وبينما أنت تحررين هذه السلسلة بالذات
تتحرر معها سلاسل اخرى تلقائيا،
ليس مهما أية سلسلة ستختارين،
المهم هو أن تختاري،

حياتك معقدة بعض الشيء، أو ان مهامك متراكمة كثيرا،
تشعرين بالقلق والضياع ولا تعرفين من أين تبدئين.......؟؟
انصحك بأن تمسكي طرف أحد الخيوط في حياتك،

وهو تلقائيا سيساعدك على علاج مشاكل حياتك بشكل كامل.


قال عليه السلام :" إن روح القدس نفث في روعي ، أنه ليس من نفس تموت حتى تستكمل رزقها وأجلها ، فاتقوا الله وأجملوا في الطلب ، ولا يحملنك استبطاء الرزق أن تطلبوه بمعاصي الله عز وجل ، فإنه لا يدرك ما عند الله إلا بطاعته " ، وقال :" أبى الله أن يرزق عبده المؤمن إلا من حيث لا يحتسب " .
قال ابن مسعود – رضي الله عنه - : إن الله تعالى بقسطه وعلمه وحكمته جعل الروح والفرح في اليقين والرضا ، وجعل الهم والحزن في السخط والشك

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
" من أرضى الناس بسخط الله سخط الله عليه وأسخط عليه الناس ومن أرضى الله بسخط الناس رضي الله عليه وأرضى عليه الناس " رواه الترمذي


وقد ضمن الله سبحانه لكل مَن عمل صالحاً أن يحييه حياة طيبة ، فهو صادق الوعد الذي لا يخلف وعده ، وأي حياة أطيب من حياة اجتمعت همومه كلها ، وصارت هي واحدة في مرضات الله ، ولم يستشعب قلبه ، بل أقبل على الله ، واجتمعت إرادته ، وأفكاره التي كانت منقسمة ، بكل واد منها شعبة على الله ، فصار ذكر محبوبه الأعلى ، وحبه ، والشوق 
إلى لقائه ، والأنس بقربه ، وهو المتولى عليه ، وعليه تدور همومه ، وإرادته ، وتصوره ، بل خطرات قلبه ...

(مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّهُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ) النحل/ 97

وجماع معنى الحياة الطيبة في الآية : حياة القلب ، وسعادته ، وانشراحه ، وإذا رُزق شيئا من متاع الدنيا فيكون حلالاً يقنع به ، وعلى ذلك جاءت أقوال المفسرين

ياريت كل واحد منا يجعله شعاره
همي رضاء ربي
ورب العالمين وحده هو القادر على رضنا وتحقيق أمانينا 
وباريت نسعى دائما لإرضاء رب البشر ووحده القادر على إرضاء البشر عنا

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

واعجباَ لك , تعد للتسبيح سبحة , فهلا جعلت لعد المعاصي أخرى 


 اللهم اسالك بعزتك وعظمتك وقدرتك ان تجعلنا من المقبولين ومن المرحومين ومن المخلصين الحامدين الشاكرين الذاكرين الصوامين والقوامين المجتهدين في طاعتك وارزقنا التمسك بالسنة عند فساد الامة وثبتنا عليها واختم لنا بخاتمة اهلها واحشرنا في زمرة اهلها

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&



----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*من تذكر حلاوة العاقبة ، نسي مرارة الصبر*

*
اللهم أيقظنا لتدارك بقايا الأعمار ووفقنا للتزود من الخير و الإستكثار واجعلنا ممن أسعدته بطاعتك فاستعد لما أمامه وغفرت زلاته
اللهم أحسِن خاتِمتنا في الأمور كلّها، واجعل عاقبةَ أمرنا رَشَداً*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*عن ابن عيينة قال: لا تتركوا الدعاء، ولا يمنعكم منه ما تعلمون من أنفسكم، فقد استجاب الله لإبليس وهو شر الخلق، قال: {قَالَ أَنظِرْنِى إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ * قَالَ إِنَّكَ مِنَ ٱلمُنظَرِينَ}*


* لقد رجوت ممن ألبسني بين الأحياء عافيته أن لا يعذبني بعد الممات وقد عرفت جود رأفته*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

اللهم إني أصبحت منك في نعمة وعافية وسترفأتم علي نعمتك وعافيتك وسترك، وارزقني شكرك ، اللهم بنورك اهتديت ، وبفضلك استغنيت ، وبنعمتك أصبحت وأمسيت

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

ما أجمل أن نعلم ..... أننا لن نرتفع ..... الا اذا انخفضنا ....... لله ساجدين

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

أن العبد إذا قال في صباح يومه : اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك ، فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر ومن قال ذلك حين يمسي فقد أدى شكر ليلته

 الراوي: عبدالله بن غنام البياضي 
 خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

يا دنيآ آعذريني فآلجنه تنآديني

 هيا أيها الأحبة ..
 نجاهد أنفسنا على تعلُّم دين الله والعمل به والدعوة إليه، والجهاد في سبيله، لعلنا نكون من الفائزين. بالجزاءه جنات عرضها السماوات والأرض أعدت للمتقين اللهم اجعلنا من المتقين وفقنا لنشر هذا الدين وإتباع سيد الأولين والآخرين والعمل بما أنزلت في كتابك الكريم إنك ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ...

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

من عرف ما يطلب، هان عليه ما يبذل

 اللهم لاَ تَجْعَلِ الدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّنَا ، وَلاَ مَبْلَغَ عِلْمِنَا ، وَلاَ تُسَلِّطْ عَلَيْنَا مَنْ لاَ يَرْحَمُنَا 
 اللهم اجعل أعمالنا الصالحة تسبقنا إلى الآخرة

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

العمر يسير وهو يسير , فاقصروا عن التقصير في القصير 

 اللهم ارزقنا بركة الأوقات وأعنَّا على اغتنامها فيما تحبه ويرضيك عنَّا

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

* ابك على ظلام قلبك يضيء

 اللهم لا تردنا إلا وقد عزت بذكرك ألسنتنا.. وطهرت من الذنوب أبداننا.. وملأت بالهدى قلوبنا.. وشرحت بالإسلام صدورنا.. وأقررت برضاك عيوننا.. واستخدمت لدينك أرواحنا وأبداننا*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*ربــي ... تــركـت ما أحــب من أجــل ما تـُـحــب ... فإجعـل ما تـُـحــب هو كـل ما أحــب ... وأكتــب لي فـعل ما تـُـحــب ... فحبـــك غــاية ما أحـب .. ربي فرج كربي و يسر لي أمري.. ربي اقذف في صدري نورا و أنر بصيرتي بنور*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

إن الله تعالى يقول أنا عند ظني عبد بي، إن ظن خيرا فله، وإن ظن شرا فله..
 يعني ما كان في ظنه فإني فاعله به، فأحسن الظن بالله تجد خيرا إن شاء الله

 اللهم ارزقنا حسن الظن بك .... وعظيم التوكل عليك ... وصدق الرجاء فيك

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

يا أصحابَ الحاجات.
أيها المرضى.
أيها المدينون.
أيها المكروب والمظلوم.
أيها المُعسرُ والمهموم.
أيها الفقيرُ والمحروم.
يا من يبحث عن السعادة الزوجية.
يا من يشكو العقم ويبحث عن الذرية.
يا من يريد التوفيق بالدراسة والوظيفة.
يا من يهتم لأمر المسلمين.
يا كلُ محتاج، يا من ضاقت عليه الأرضُ بما رحبت.
لماذا لا نشكوُ إلى اللهِ أمرنا وهو القائل: (ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ ).
لماذا لا نرفعُ أكفَ الضراعة إلى الله وهو القائل: ( فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ ).
لماذا ضُعفُ الصلةِ بالله، وقلةُ الاعتمادِ على الله، وهو القائل: ( قُلْ مَا يَعْبَأُ بِكُمْ رَبِّي لَوْلا دُعَاؤُكُمْ ). لولا دعاؤكم.
أيها المؤمنون، أيها المسلمون يا أصحابَ الحاجات، ألم نقرأ في القرآنِ قول الحق عز وجل: ( فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ) لماذا ؟ ( لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَضَرَّعُونَ).
فأين نحن من الشكوى لله، أين نحن من الإلحاح والتضرعِ الله؟
سبحان الله، ألسنا بحاجةٍ إلى ربنا؟
أنعتمدُ على قوتنا وحولِنا، والله ثم واللهِ لا حول لنا ولا قوةَ إلا بالله.
واللهِ لا شفاء إلا بيد الله، ولا كاشفَ للبلوى إلا الله، لا توفيق ولا فلاح ولا سعادةَ ولا نجاح إلا من الله.
العجيبُ والغريب أيها الأخوةُ أن كلَ مسلمٍ يعلمُ ذلك، ويعترفُ بهذا بل ويقسمُ على هذا، فلماذا إذاً تتعلقُ القلوبُ بالضعفاءُ العاجزين ؟
ولماذا نشكو إلى الناسِ ونلجأَ للمخلوقين ؟
سل الله ربك ما عنده......... ولا تسأل الناس ما عندهم
ولا تبتغي من سواه الغنى..... وكن عبده لا تكن عبدهم
فمن يا إذا بُليت سلاك أحبابك، وهجرك أصحابك.
يا من نزلت بها نازلة، أو حلت به كارثة.
يا من بليت بمصيبةٍ أو بلاءٍ، ارفع يديك إلى السماء وأكثر الدمعَ والبكاء، وألحَ على اللهِ بالدعاء وقل:
يا سامعاً لكلِ شكوى.
إذا استعنت فأستعن بالله، وإذا سألت فأسأل الله، وقل يا سامعاً لكل شكوى.
توكل على الله وحده، وأعلن بصدقٍ أنك عبده واسجد لله بخشوع، وردد بصوتٍ مسموع:
يا سامعاً لكلِ شكوى

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

مـن تكَـلم عني بـ سوء ..
 فدوهـ له ذنوبـي مآتغلآ عليه 


 اللهم طهر قلوبنا من النفاق وأعمالنا من الرياء وألسنتنا من الكذب والغيبه والنميمه والقيل والقال وأعيننا من الخيانه انك سبحانك تعلم خائنة الأنفس وما تخفي الصدور يا من يحرك طرف أعيننا ويا من يحرك قلوبنا ويا من يحرك ألسنتنا في أفواهنارطب ألسنتنا بتلاوة كتابك ..... اجعلنا ممن يتلذذ بمناجاتك ولا تحرمنا خير ما عندك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

انك ان تواضعت رفعك الله ، انك ان تكبرت وضعك الله

 اللهم اجعلنا من المتواضعين, اللهم اجعلنا ممن تواضع لك يا ذا الجلال والإكرام
 اللهم اجعلنا ممن تواضع لعبادك, ورحم الأملة والمسكين وابن السبيل
 اللهم اجعلنا ممن أحسن إلى عبادك, اللهم استعملنا في هذه الدنيا في طاعتك

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

إذا كان مصعد النجاح معطلا استخدم السلم درجة درجة

 أسأل الله بأسمائه الحسنى و صفاته العلى
 أن يجعلنا أجمعين من الفائزين حقّاً ، النّاجين صدقاً
 و أن يوفّقنا لطاعته و لنيل رضاه و أن يهدينا إليه صراطاً مستقيماً
 إنَّ ربي لسميع الدُّعاء و هو أهلُ الرّجاء و هو حسبنا و نعيم الوكيل

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

لا شئ يأتي دون عناء سوى الفقر

اللهم أغننا بحلالك عن حرامك، وبطاعتك عن معصيتك، وبفضلك عمن سواك، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم أغننا يوم العيلة. اللهم اجعلنا ممن ينظر إلى وجهك الكريم، وتقول لهم: يَا عِبَادِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَلا أَنْتُمْ تَحْزَنُونَ وتقول لهم: كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئاً بِمَا أَسْلَفْتُمْ ف...ِي الْأَيَّامِ الْخَالِيَةِ

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

مساكم الله بالخير ،، ورزقكم كما يرزق الطير ،، ووسع لكم جسر الصراط فلا تتعسروا في السير ،، وجعل أول ما تراو في الجنة وجهه الكريم ،، اللهم امين مولاي... يا من سهلت علينا كل عسير ...وأيقظت قلوباً تائهة بصحوة الضمير أسألك أن تجعل قلوبنا لا تفتر عن ذكرك كل حين اللهم قلّب قلوب الغافلين وأمنن عليها بالإنابة واللين تعلم إلهنا وخالقنا ورازقنا أننا نحبك فاجعل من هذا الحب غيث يسقي بذرة الخوف .. وبذرة التقوى وبذرة البذل في أنفسنا حتى تنمو شجرة الإخلاص في كل جوارحنا

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

زين العابدين علي بن الحسين رضي الله عنه كان إذا توضأ اصفر لونه، فيقولون له: لم يصفر لونك عند الوضوء؟ بعض الناس يكبر للصلاة ولا يدري عن الصلاة شيئاً، هذا الرجل إذا توضأ اصفر لونه قالوا: لم؟ قال: أتدرون بين يدي من أقف؟! أقف بين يدي الله.. أقف بين يدي الله

 سبحانك لا إله إلا أنت، ما عبدناك حق عبادتك
 اللهم اجعلنا نخشاك كأنا نراك.. وأسعدنا بتقواك.. ومتعنا برؤياك.. واجمعنا مع نبيك ومصطفاك. سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك نستغفرك و نتوب اليك

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لفاطمة رضي الله عنها ما يمنعك أن تسمعي ما أوصيك به أن تقولي إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين*


الراوي: أنس بن مالك 
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح
﻿

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

اللَّهُمَّ كَمَا سَتَرْتَ ذُنُوبَنَا وَعُيُوبَنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا فَاسْتُرْهَا يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ؛ يَوْمَ الحَسْرَةِ وَالنَّدَامَةِ، يَوْمَ يَرَى كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنَّا عَمَلَهُ أَمَامَه، بِرَحْمَتِكَ يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِين

 اللَّهُمَّ كُنْ لِي مُؤَيِّداً وَنَاصِراً، وَكُنْ بِي رَؤُوفاً رَحِيماً، يَا خَيْرَ الْمَسْؤُولِينَ. إِلَيْكَ أَشْكُو ضَعْفَ قُوَّتِي، وَقِلَّةَ حِيلَتِي، يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ. إِرْحَمْنِي بِقُدْرَتِكَ عَلَيَّ، وَلاَ تَكِلْنِي إِلَى نَفْسِي طَرْفَةَ عَيْنٍ. يَا حَيٌّ يَا قَيُّومُ، بِرَحْمَتِكَ أَسْتَغِيثُ
 اللهم اغفر و ارحم كل من ظلمني وكاد لى و تقبل مني صالح الأعمال وإجعلنى من الكاظمين الغيظ و العافين عن الناس

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله-: تأمَّلت أنفع الدعاء فإذا هو: سؤال الله العون على مرضاته*

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك

اللهم أرضى عنا وتوفنا و أنت راضٍ عنا يارب

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

عباد الله: إن لله على خلقه نعماً لا تحصى وخيراتٍ لا تستقصى.. تفضل الله بهذه الخيرات والنعم على خلقه، ووعد عباده الزيادة -إن هم شكروا-، وضمن لهم بقاءها واستمرارها -إن هم أطاعوه- فقال -تعالى-: (وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ وَلَئِن كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ)
 إبراهيم: 7

الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه
الحمد لله على كل حسنة وفقنا لفعلها وعلى كل سيئة غفرها لنا
الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال وجهه و عظيم سلطانه
عدد خلقه و رضاء نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
والصلاة و السلام على خاتم النبيين و إمام المرسلين وخير الخلق أجمعين محمد الصادق الأمين

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

اجعل يومك كـ أيام العصافير ..


 اجعل يومك يوماً غير عادي . 


 اجعله يوماً يشبه أيام العصافير .. 


 لا تضحك .. 


 ولا تظن أني أمزح .. 


 أما علمتَ أن هذه الطيور أكثر ثقة بالله مني ومنك  


 إنها تغدو خماصاً ( جياعاً ) .. 


 وتعود إلى أعشاشها بطانا ( ممتلئة )  


 ولو توكل الناس على الله حق التوكل ، 


 لرزقهم كما يرزق الطير  


 لو أنا توكلنا على الله سبحانه ، كما تتوكل هذه الطيور على ربها .. 


 لما كان حالنا على هذا الحال ، 


 الذي لا يسر صديق ، وتقر به عيون الأعداء  


 قليلون في الأمة هم الذين يتمتعون بهذه الروح المتميزة التي تمثلت في الطيور  


 والمطلوب : أن تتسع الدائرة ، 


 لنرى نماذج كثيرة من هؤلاء المتميزين  


 وحين يكثر أمثال هؤلاء الأنقياء في أمتنا : 


 نكون قد اقتربنا من الفجر .. 


 اللهم ارزقنا صدق التوكل عليك،وحسن الاعتماد عليك ،وقوة اليقين بك ،اللهم سخر جوارحنا لطاعتك، واملأ قلوبنا بحبك،اللهم كن لنا ومعنا ،ولغيرك لا تكلنا ..آمين آمين آمين

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

قيل لعبدالله بن جعفر إنك قد أسرفت في بذل المال
 فقال ان الله عز وجل عودني ان يتفضل علي
 وعودته أن أتفضل على عباده
 فاخاف ان اقطع العادة فيقطع عني المادة

 اللهم ارزقنا اليقين و حسن التوكل عليك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى
اسمعها رددها، تأملها، أعدها، كررها: (إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى). سبحان الله! لا قيمة للعمل بدون نية، وليس لك إلا ما نويت، فلنتعلم إذاً النية فإنها أبلغ من العمل، لنتعلم النية فإنها تحول العادة إلى عبادة، ولما غابت النية أصبحت العبادة عادةً، جسداً بلا روح، فمن منا إذا أدى العبادة حمل هم قبولها من عدمه؟ قال مالك بن دينار : الخوف على العمل أن لا يقبل أشد من العمل. فراجع حالك، واسأل نفسك أخي! كم هي الأعمال التي مضت؟ كم منها خلصت وصفت من أعمالنا، وأقوالنا، ووظائفنا؟ هل هي لله؟ أم للناس؟ أم للدنيا؟ كم هي الساعات التي نقضيها كل يوم في وظائفنا؟! كم هي الأعمال التي ننجزها كل يوم؟ كم هي الكلمات التي نتلفظ بها كل يوم؟ ليس لك منها إلا ما نويت شئت أم أبيت. إنك تستطيع يا عبد الله! أن تجعل حياتك كلها لله، نعم. تستطيع أن تجعل ساعات العمل والوظيفة عبادةً تؤجر عليها، تستطيع أن تجعل ابتسامتك وبيعك وشراءك وإطعامك لزوجك وأولادك صدقة تكتب لك، ونهر حسنات يصب في سجلاتك. الله أكبر! ما أحلاها وما أعظمها من نعمة، قال زبيد بن الحارث : أحب أن يكون لي في كل شيء نية، حتى في طعامي وشرابي. إنها السعادة الحقة، جنة الدنيا، فلله ما أروع الإخلاص لله في كل شيء، وفي كل صغيرة وكبيرة، ودقيقة وجليلة قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَاي وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ
الأنعام:162-163

رجلان بجوار بعضهما، يصليان صلاة واحدة، وخلف إمام واحد، وبينهما كما بين الأرض والسماء. فلا إله إلا الله! كم من عمل صغير تكبره النية، وكم تبلغ مجرد النية بأصحابها ولو لم يعملوا  

قال معاذ رضي الله عنه: (يا رسول الله! أوصني، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: أخلص دينك يكفك القليل من العمل). نعم. فلم يسبق من سبق بكثرة صلاة ولا صيام، وإنما بشيء وقر في قلوبهم، فلنفتش عنه في قلوبنا لنذوق طعم السعادة، جنة الدنيا، فإن في الدنيا جنةً من لم يدخلها لم يدخل جنة الآخرة -نسأل الله الكريم من فضله 


إذا أردت أن يحبك الله ، وأن تنال رضاه فما عليك إلا بصدقات مخفية لا تعلم شمالك ما أنفقت يمينك فضلاً أن يعلمه الناس . 
وما عليك إلا بركعات إمامُها الخشوع ، وقائدها الإخلاص تركعها في ظلمات الليل بحيث لا يراك إلا الله ، ولا يعلم بك أحد ..
فلما أخفوا أعمالهم أخفى الله لهم من الأجر ما الله به عليم { فَلا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُم مِنْ قُرَةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ } 

الإخلاص سرٌّ بين العبد وبين ربّه لا يعلمه مَلَكٌ فيكتبه ، ولا شيطانٌ فيفسده . 

اللهم ارزقنا الإخلاص في أقوالنا وأعمالنا واجعلها خالصة لوجهك ثواباً على سنّة رسولك 
آمين يار بَّ العالمين

اللهم إني أستغفرك مما زعمت أني أريد به وجهك ، فخالط قلبي منه ما قد علمت

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

يقول ابن القيم : ليس العجب من قوله يحبونه؛ فإنهم يحبونه لأنه منعم، لكن العجب من قوله يحبهم، خلقهم ورزقهم وأحياهم وأعطاهم ثم قال: يحبهم. فنسأل الله أن نكون وإياكم من أحبابه، ومن أقرب الناس إليه، فإنه -والله- الفوز في الدنيا والآخرة، لكل من أراد أن يكون من الصالحين الأخيار

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وهو يصف الصالحين "عَظُمَ الخالقُ في قلوبهم، فصغُر ما دونه في أعينهم"، فانظروا معي أيها الأحباب إلى هذا التعظيم الذي جعلهم ينشغلون بعظمته وحده عن عظمة من سواه كائنا من كان، فصاروا لا يخافون إلا منه، ولا يسكنون ولا يطمئنون ولا يلجئون إلا إليه، ولا يرون رقابة أحد سواه حتى تعلقت به قلوبهم، واستحوذ جلاله على نفوسهم، فصار هو سبحانه وتعالى حسبهم ووكيلهم، يوافيهم بالعطايا والهبات ويؤيدهم بالمعاني ويثبتهم بالكرامات وصاروا هم أهله وأحبابه وخاصته...
 يارب اجعلنا منهم

سئل ذو النون بماذا عرفت ربك فقال عرفت ربي بربي ، ولولا ربي ما عرفت ربي

أحمد الله وأشكره وأتوب إليه وأستغفره . وأستعين به وأستنصره وأتوكل في جميع الأمور عليه . وأشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله شرفه وفضله وزينه وجمله واصطفاه واجتباه ووفقه وهداه فكان أقرب المقربين إليه . اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على رسول الله محمد خير عبادك وعلى آله وصحبه وكل مسلم آمن بآيات ربه ففاز بقربه وتمتع بحبه وسار على دربه إلى يوم الدين

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

المتعارف عليه في دنيا الناس أن الفقير هو الذي يذكر الغني، والضعيف يذكر القوي. ولكن مع الله تعالى الأمر مختلف؛ فهو سبحانه يعامل عبيده من باب الكرم والفضل. فنجده سبحانه يخبرنا أنه يذكر من يذكره. بل ويذكره في ملأ خير من ملئه، وهذا منتهى التفضل والمن.

يقول تعالى: {فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ}، قال الحسن البصري في معناها: "قال: فاذكروني فيما افترضت عليكم أذكركم فيما أوجبت لكم على نفسي"، وقال سعيد بن جبير: "فاذكروني بطاعتي أذكركم بمغفرتي ورحمتي".

فيا له من شرف وفضل؛ أن يذكر الربُّ العظيمُ العبدَ الضعيف، أن يذكر الربُّ القويُّ العبدَ الضعيفَ، أن يذكر الربُّ الغنيُّ العبدَ الفقيرَ. إنه ذكر ما بعده ذكر؛ فاذكروني بالتذلل أذكركم بالتفضل. اذكروني بالأسحار أذكركم بالليل والنهار. اذكروني بالجهد أذكركم بالجود. اذكروني بالثناء أذكركم بالعطاء. اذكروني بالندم أذكركم بالكرم. اذكروني في دار الفناء أذكركم في دار البقاء. اذكروني في دار المحنة أذكركم في دار النعمة. اذكروني في دار الشقاء أذكركم في دار النعماء.

يقول يحيى بن معاذ: "يا غفول يا جهول، لو سمعت صرير الأقلام في اللوح المحفوظ وهي تكتب اسمك عند ذكرك مولاك لمِتَّ شوقًا إلى مولاك". ويبلغ الكرم منتهاه ويبلغ التفضل ذروته، حين يخبرنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بقول رب العزة سبحانه وتعالى: "يا ابن آدم، إن ذكرتني في نفسك ذكرتك في نفسي، وإن ذكرتني في ملأ ذكرتك في ملأ خير منهم، وإن دنوت مني شبرا دنوت منك ذراعا، وإن دنوت مني ذراعا دنوت منك باعا، وإن أتيتني تمشي أتيت إليك أهرول"

 رواه أحمد

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله المحب الصادق ان نطق نطق لله وبالله وان سكت سكت لله وان تحرك فبأمر الله وأن سكن فسكونه استعانه على مرضاة الله فحبه لله وبالله ومع الله

 اللهم اجعل حياتنا كلها فيما يرضيك...
 اللهم اجعل حياتنا مليئة بالنور واليقين واجعل طريقنا سالكاً إلى جنات النعيم

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : قال إبليس : يا رب , وعزتك لا أزال أغوي بني آدم ما دامت أرواحهم في أجسادهم . فقال الله : وعزتي وجلالي لا أزال أغفر لهم ما استغفروني

الراوي: أبو سعيد 
خلاصة حكم المحدث: أشار في المقدمة إلى صحته


 يا من يذنب ولا يتوب، كم كتبت عليك ذنوب

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

علاج البعد عن الله 

قال رجل لسفيان الثوري : أشكو مرض البعد عن الله ، فقال له: عليك بعروق الإخلاص، وورق الصبر، وعصير التواضع، ضع ذلك كله في إناء التقوى، وصب عليه ماء الخشية، وأقد عليه نار الحزن، وصفه بمصفاة المراقبة، وتناوله بكوب الصدق، واشربه من كأس الاستغفار، وتمضمض بالورع وابعد نفسك عن الحرص والطمع تُشْف من مرضك بإذن الواحد الديان

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

قيل للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : يا رسول الله إن فلانة تقوم الليل و تصوم النهار و تفعل ، و تصدق ، و تؤذي جيرانها بلسانها ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لا خير فيها ، هي من أهل النار . قالوا : و فلانة تصلي المكتوبة ، و تصدق بأثوار ، و لا تؤذي أحدا ؟ فقال رسول الله : هي من أهل الجنة

 الراوي: أبو هريرة
 خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح


 اللهم اغفر ذنبنا، وأقل عثراتنا، وامح سيئاتنا، وضاعف حسناتنا، وارفع درجاتنا، وبلغنا اللهم فيما يرضيك آمالنا. اللهم عظم إيماننا، ورسخ يقيننا، واملأ قلوبنا بحبك، وأنطق ألسنتنا بذكرك، واشغل جوارحنا بطاعتك، واستخدمنا في نصرة دينك

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

أحب الناس إلى الله تعالى أنفعهم للناس ، و أحب الأعمال إلى الله عز وجل سرور يدخله على مسلم ، أو يكشف عنه كربة ، أو يقضي عنه دينا ، أو تطرد عنه جوعا ، و لأن أمشي مع أخ في حاجة أحب إلي من أن اعتكف في هذا المسجد ، يعني مسجد المدينة شهرا ، و من كف غضبه ستر الله عورته ، و من كظم غيظه ، و لو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه ملأ الله قلبه رجاء يوم القيامة ، و من مشى مع أخيه في حاجة حتى تتهيأ له أثبت الله قدمه يوم تزول الأقدام ، 
 [ و إن سوء الخلق يفسد العمل ، كما يفسد الخل العسل ]

 الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر 
 خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ماأزهد كثيراً من الناس في الخير.عجبت لرجل يجيئه أخوه في حاجة فلا يرى نفسه أهلاً للخير . فلو كنا لا نرجو جنة ، ولا نخاف ناراً ، ولا ننتظر ثواباً ولا نخشى عقاباً ، لكان ينبغي لنا أن نطلب مكارم الخلاق ، فانها تدل على سبيل النجاة

 احبتي
 ماتقول فلان مابستاهل لو هو مابيستاهل صدقني انت الي بتستاهل تاخد الاجر ومااضيعه وياريت لو كلنا نتعلم كيف نتعامل مع رب البشر مو مع البشر 
 وياريت كل واحد قرا المكتوب مايتردد لحظه انه يساعد اى حد بيطلب منه مساعده 
 وياريت تكون نيتنا كلها خالصه لوجهه الكريم ومانستنى الاجر من حد بكفينا الاجر العظيم من رب عظيم

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

يا رجاء الخائفين يا أمل المذنبين إن طردتني فإلى من أذهب يا رحيم بمن عصاه يا حليم على من تناساه يا من شيمته الصفح عصيتك جاهلاً يا ذا المعالي ففرج ما ترى من سوء حالي إلى من يهرب المخلوق إلا إلى مولاه يا مولى الموالي فالله در أقوام تركوا فأصابوا، وسمعوا منادي الله يدعوا فأجابوا، وحضروا مشاهد التقى فما غابوا، واعتذروا مع التحقيق ثم تابوا، ثم قصدوا باب مولاهم فما ردوا ولا خابوا. اللهم سر بنا في سرب النجاة، ووفقنا للتوبة والإنابة، وافتح لأدعيتنا الإجابة. يا من إذا سأله المضطر أجابه، اللهم تب علينا توبة نصوحة لا ننقض عهدها أبداً، واحفظنا بذلك لنكون بها من جملة السعداء. اللهم اقبل توبة التائبين، واغفر ذنب المذنبين، واقبل الشباب والشيب في قوافل العائدين. اللهم ألهمنا القيام بحقك، وبارك لنا في الحلال من رزقك، ولا تفضحنا بين خلقك، يا خير من دعاه داع! وأفضل من رجاه راج، يا قاضي الحاجات يا رفيع الدرجات يا مجيب الدعوات يا رب الأرض والعرش والسماوات هب لنا ما سألنك، وحقق رجاءنا في ما تمنيناه، يا من يملك حوائج السائلين ويعلم ضمائر الصامتين، أذقنا برد عفوك وحلاوة مغفرتك يا أرحم الراحمين! اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه الأخيار، عدد ما طار طير وطار، وعدد ما استغفر المستغفرون في الأسحار، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين. سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون، وسلام على المرسلين، والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

أبواب الجنة : عددها اسم كل منها الأعمال التي تؤهلك للدخول منها

 الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
أخبر الله تعالى أن للجنة أبوابًا في قوله تعالى ((وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلي الجنة زمرًا ، حتى إذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها .. الآية)) سورة الزمر
 كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن للجنة أبوابًا:
 عن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يَقُولُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِذَا دَخَلَ رَمَضَانُ فُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَسُلْسِلَتْ الشَّيَاطِينُ ) .رواه البخاري ومسلم
 وأخبر أنها ثمانية أبواب
 عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : ( فِي الْجَنَّةِ ثَمَانِيَةُ أَبْوَابٍ ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .

 وإليك أسماء هذه الأبواب بالتفصيل ، ومن هم أهل كل باب منها ، جعلنا الله وإياكم من أهلها

 الباب الأول : باب من أخلصوا التوحيد وأحسنوا التوكل :
 عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في حديث الشفاعة الطويل : .. فَأَنْطَلِقُ فَآتِي تَحْتَ الْعَرْشِ فَأَقَعُ سَاجِدًا لِرَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ثُمَّ يَفْتَحُ اللَّهُ عَلَيَّ مِنْ مَحَامِدِهِ وَحُسْنِ الثَّنَاءِ عَلَيْهِ شَيْئًا لَمْ يَفْتَحْهُ عَلَى أَحَدٍ قَبْلِي ثُمَّ يُقَالُ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ ارْفَعْ رَأْسَكَ سَلْ تُعْطَهْ وَاشْفَعْ تُشَفَّعْ ، فَأَرْفَعُ رَأْسِي فَأَقُولُ : أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ ، أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ ، أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ ، فَيُقَالُ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَدْخِلْ مِنْ أُمَّتِكَ مَنْ لا حِسَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ الْبَابِ الأَيْمَنِ مِنْ أَبْوَابِ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ النَّاسِ فِيمَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ مِنْ الأَبْوَابِ ثُمَّ قَالَ وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنَّ مَا بَيْنَ الْمِصْرَاعَيْنِ مِنْ مَصَارِيعِ الْجَنَّةِ كَمَا بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ وَحِمْيَرَ أَوْ كَمَا بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ وَبُصْرَى ) رواه البخاري

 عن ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ مِنْ أُمَّتِي سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ هُمْ الَّذِينَ لا يَسْتَرْقُونَ ، وَلا يَتَطَيَّرُونَ ، وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ ) البخاري .

 الباب الثاني : باب الريان
 عَنْ سَهْلٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : ( إِنَّ فِي الْجَنَّةِ بَابًا يُقَالُ لَهُ الرَّيَّانُ يَدْخُلُ مِنْهُ الصَّائِمُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ، لا يَدْخُلُ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ غَيْرُهُمْ ، يُقَالُ أَيْنَ الصَّائِمُونَ ؟ فَيَقُومُونَ لا يَدْخُلُ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ غَيْرُهُمْ ، فَإِذَا دَخَلُوا أُغْلِقَ فَلَمْ يَدْخُلْ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ ) رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما .

 الباب الثالث والرابع والخامس : باب الصلاة وباب الجهاد وباب الصدقة
 عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : ( مَنْ أَنْفَقَ زَوْجَيْنِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ نُودِيَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِ الْجَنَّةِ يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ هَذَا خَيْرٌ ، فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الصَّلاةِ دُعِيَ مِنْ بَابِ الصَّلاةِ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجِهَادِ دُعِيَ مِنْ بَابِ الْجِهَادِ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الصِّيَامِ دُعِيَ مِنْ بَابِ الرَّيَّانِ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الصَّدَقَةِ دُعِيَ مِنْ بَابِ الصَّدَقَةِ ، فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا عَلَى مَنْ دُعِيَ مِنْ تِلْكَ الأَبْوَابِ مِنْ ضَرُورَةٍ ، فَهَلْ يُدْعَى أَحَدٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ الأَبْوَابِ كُلِّهَا ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ وَأَرْجُو أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنْهُمْ ) رواه البخاري ومسلم

 عن أبي أمامة قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( عليكم بالجهاد في سبيل الله فإنه باب من أبواب الجنة يذهب الله به الهم و الغم) صحيح الجامع 

 الباب السادس : باب الوالدين
 عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ أَنَّ رَجُلاً أَتَاهُ فَقَالَ : إِنَّ لِيَ امْرَأَةً وَإِنَّ أُمِّي تَأْمُرُنِي بِطَلاقِهَا ، قَالَ : أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ : الْوَالِدُ أَوْسَطُ أَبْوَابِ الْجَنَّةِ فَإِنْ شِئْتَ فَأَضِعْ ذَلِكَ الْبَابَ أَوْ احْفَظْهُ ) رواه الترمذي وغيره وصححه الألباني
أَيْ خَيْرُ الأَبْوَابِ وَأَعْلاهَا , وَالْمَعْنَى أَنَّ أَحْسَنَ مَا يُتَوَسَّلُ بِهِ إِلَى دُخُولِ الْجَنَّةِ وَيُتَوَسَّلُ بِهِ إِلَى وُصُولِ دَرَجَتِهَا الْعَالِيَةِ مُطَاوَعَةُ الْوَالِدِ وَمُرَاعَاةُ جَانِبِهِ .

 الباب السابع : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
 عَنْ قَيْسِ بْنِ سَعْدِ بْنِ عُبَادَةَ أَنَّ أَبَاهُ دَفَعَهُ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَخْدُمُهُ قَالَ فَمَرَّ بِيَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَدْ صَلَّيْتُ فَضَرَبَنِي بِرِجْلِهِ وَقَالَ : أَلا أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى بَابٍ مِنْ أَبْوَابِ الْجَنَّةِ ؟ قُلْتُ : بَلَى ، قَالَ : لا حَوْلَ وَلا قُوَّةَ إِلا بِاللَّهِ ) رواه أحمد والترمذي وصححه الألباني

 الباب الثامن : الحج
وبه قال كثير من العلماء حيث أنه ورد في الأحاديث أن أبواب الجنة ذكر فيها أركان الإسلام وهي الصلاة والزكاة والصوم فكان لا بد أن يكون الحج أيضًا له باب .


 أعمال من فعلها دخل من أي باب شاء
1 عن عُبَادَة بْنُ الصَّامِتِ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَنْ قَالَ أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ، وَأَنَّ عِيسَى عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَابْنُ أَمَتِهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ ، وَأَنَّ الْجَنَّةَ حَقٌّ ، وَأَنَّ النَّارَ حَقٌّ ، أَدْخَلَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْ أَيِّ أَبْوَابِ الْجَنَّةِ الثَّمَانِيَةِ شَاءَ ) .البخاري ومسلم

2 عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ قَالَ : ( كَانَتْ عَلَيْنَا رِعَايَةُ الإِبِلِ فَجَاءَتْ نَوْبَتِي فَرَوَّحْتُهَا بِعَشِيٍّ فَأَدْرَكْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَائِمًا يُحَدِّثُ النَّاسَ فَأَدْرَكْتُ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ : مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَيُحْسِنُ وُضُوءَهُ ، ثُمَّ يَقُومُ فَيُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ مُقْبِلٌ عَلَيْهِمَا بِقَلْبِهِ وَوَجْهِهِ ، إِلا وَجَبَتْ لَهُ الْجَنَّةُ ، فَقُلْتُ : مَا أَجْوَدَ هَذِهِ ؛ فَإِذَا قَائِلٌ بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ يَقُولُ الَّتِي قَبْلَهَا أَجْوَدُ فَنَظَرْتُ فَإِذَا عُمَرُ قَالَ : إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُكَ جِئْتَ آنِفًا قَالَ : مَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَيُبْلِغُ أَوْ فَيُسْبِغُ الْوَضُوءَ ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ ، وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولُهُ إِلا فُتِحَتْ لَهُ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ الثَّمَانِيَةُ يَدْخُلُ مِنْ أَيِّهَا شَاءَ ) رواه مسلم .
 عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَنْ تَوَضَّأَ فَأَحْسَنَ الْوُضُوءَ ثُمَّ قَالَ أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي مِنْ التَّوَّابِينَ وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ الْمُتَطَهِّرِينَ فُتِحَتْ لَهُ ثَمَانِيَةُ أَبْوَابِ الْجَنَّةِ يَدْخُلُ مِنْ أَيِّهَا شَاءَ ) رواه الترمذي

3 عن أبي موسى الأشعري قال بِحَضْرَةِ الْعَدُوِّ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِنَّ أَبْوَابَ الْجَنَّةِ تَحْتَ ظِلالِ السُّيُوفِ ، فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ رَثُّ الْهَيْئَةِ : أَأَنْتَ سَمِعْتَ هَذَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَذْكُرُهُ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ فَرَجَعَ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهِ فَقَالَ أَقْرَأُ عَلَيْكُمْ السَّلامَ وَكَسَرَ جَفْنَ سَيْفِهِ فَضَرَبَ بِهِ حَتَّى قُتِلَ ) رواه مسلم

4 عن قرة بن إياس قَالَ : ( كَانَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِذَا جَلَسَ يَجْلِسُ إِلَيْهِ نَفَرٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ ، وَفِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ لَهُ ابْنٌ صَغِيرٌ يَأْتِيهِ مِنْ خَلْفِ ظَهْرِهِ فَيُقْعِدُهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ ، فَهَلَكَ فَامْتَنَعَ الرَّجُلُ أَنْ يَحْضُرَ الْحَلْقَةَ لِذِكْرِ ابْنِهِ فَحَزِنَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَفَقَدَهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ : مَالِي لا أَرَى فُلانًا ؟ قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ بُنَيُّهُ الَّذِي رَأَيْتَهُ هَلَكَ ، فَلَقِيَهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَسَأَلَهُ عَنْ بُنَيِّهِ ، فَأَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّهُ هَلَكَ ، فَعَزَّاهُ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ : يَا فُلانُ أَيُّمَا كَانَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيْكَ : أَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِهِ عُمُرَكَ أَوْ لا تَأْتِي غَدًا إِلَى بَابٍ مِنْ أَبْوَابِ الْجَنَّةِ إِلا وَجَدْتَهُ قَدْ سَبَقَكَ إِلَيْهِ يَفْتَحُهُ لَكَ ؟ قَالَ : يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ بَلْ يَسْبِقُنِي إِلَى بَابِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَفْتَحُهَا لِي لَهُوَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ ، قَالَ : فَذَاكَ لَكَ ) رواه النسائي .وصححه الألباني ، وعند أحمد : فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَلَهُ خَاصَّةً أَمْ لِكُلِّنَا ؟ قَالَ : بَلْ لِكُلِّكُمْ

5 عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِذَا صَلَّتْ الْمَرْأَةُ خَمْسَهَا ، وَصَامَتْ شَهْرَهَا ، وَحَفِظَتْ فَرْجَهَا ، وَأَطَاعَتْ زَوْجَهَا ، قِيلَ لَهَا ادْخُلِي الْجَنَّةَ مِنْ أَيِّ أَبْوَابِ الْجَنَّةِ شِئْتِ ) .رواه أحمد وصححه الألباني

 وتنبيه :
 عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : ( تُفْتَحُ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَ الاثْنَيْنِ وَيَوْمَ الْخَمِيسِ فَيُغْفَرُ لِكُلِّ عَبْدٍ لا يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا ، إِلا رَجُلاً كَانَتْ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ أَخِيهِ شَحْنَاءُ ، فَيُقَالُ : أَنْظِرُوا هَذَيْنِ حَتَّى يَصْطَلِحَا أَنْظِرُوا هَذَيْنِ حَتَّى يَصْطَلِحَا أَنْظِرُوا هَذَيْنِ حَتَّى يَصْطَلِحَا ) رواه مسلم
 أكثر من يدخل من باب الجنة هم المساكين
 عَنْ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( قُمْتُ عَلَى بَابِ الْجَنَّةِ فَإِذَا عَامَّةُ مَنْ دَخَلَهَا الْمَسَاكِينُ ، وَإِذَا أَصْحَابُ الْجَدِّ مَحْبُوسُونَ ، إِلا أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ فَقَدْ أُمِرَ بِهِمْ إِلَى النَّارِ ، وَقُمْتُ عَلَى بَابِ النَّارِ فَإِذَا عَامَّةُ مَنْ دَخَلَهَا النِّسَاءُ ) رواه مسلم .

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

قال تعالى :

 {وَلَا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي
 بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ * وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا
 وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ }

 فصلت34-35

 سُئل أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه عن تفسير هذه الآية فقال :

 الرجل يشتمه أخوه فيقول :

 إن كنت صادقاً فغفر الله لي ، وإن كنت كاذباً فغفر الله لك

 المسلم الحق مسلم ذو أخلاق حميدة وخصال طيبة صالحة ، وخاصة
 إذا تعامل مع الناس بجميع أنواعها من الاقارب و الاصحاب وحتى
 الاعداء و الجهلاء ،فالتعامل بين الناس فى الاسلام يحتاج لخلق العفو
 و التسامح و هو الخلق الذى ترتاح به القلوب و تزال به الضغائن
 و الحقود .

 فما أجمل الراحة التي يشعربها المرءُ وهو يُقابل السيئةَ بالحسنة ,
 و هو يفعل هذا كله لوجه الله وحده , لا طمعا في دنيا يُصيبُها
 ولا خوفا من شرِّ أى أحد ،فإن هذه الراحةَ أعظمُ بكثير من تلك
 التي يمكن أن يحسَّ بها من يثأرُ , أو على الأقل من يقابلُ السيئةَ بمثلها.
 قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ( وما زاد الله عبدا بعفو إلا عزا . وما تواضع أحد لله إلا رفعه الله ) صحيح مسم

 و أنت أخى المسلم تجد نفسك عندما تتحلى بهذا الخلق قد حافظت
 على وقارك و اتزانك فلا تخوض مع الخائضين بالإساءة و لا تُستفز
 من اللاغين بالغضب و أخذ الثأر ، و بهذا الخلق أيضاً تكون
 من عباد الله الّذين وصفهم الله عز و جل فى قوله تعالى:

 (وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ اللَّغْوِ مُعْرِضُونَ)
 المؤمنون 3
 (وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلاماً)
 الفرقان: من الآية63
 (وَإِذَا سَمعوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُم
 ْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ)
 القصص:55

 {ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ }
 إن من أعظم ثمرات الدفع بالتي هي أحسن أن يتحول العدو الذي
 يجابهك بما يسوؤك ويؤذيك إلى نصير مدافع وصديق حميم.فإن سحر
 الخلق الفاضل ليفوق في كثير من الأحيان قوة العضلات وسطوة
 الانتقام، فإذا بالخصم ينقلب خلقا آخر.

 أي: فإذا أساء إليك مسيء من الخلق، خصوصًا من له حق كبير
 عليك، كالأقارب، والأصحاب، ونحوهم، إساءة بالقول أو
 بالفعل، فقابله بالإحسان إليه، فإن قطعك فَصلْهُ، وإن ظلمك،
 فاعف عنه، وإن تكلم فيك، غائبًا أو حاضرًا، فلا تقابله، بل
 اعف عنه، وعامله بالقول اللين. وإن هجرك، وترك خطابك،
 فَطيِّبْ له الكلام، وابذل له السلام، فإذا قابلت الإساءة
 بالإحسان، حصل فائدة عظيمة.
 {فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ}
 أي: كأنه قريب شفيق.

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*حياكة الأمل فن لابد أن نتقنة ..فلا تبتأس من وخز الإبر 
يوماً بعد يوم ، لن يبقى سوى ( معطف الفرح ) لترتديه*

*
اللهم اهدنا لما تحب وترضى وخذ بناصيتنا الى موطِن الفرح والبر والتقوى*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

إذا أردت أن تعرف حالك في قبــرك فانظر إلى
قلبــك.. فقلبك في جسدك هو أنت في قبرك

فما تعلق به قلبك وأنت حي تعلق به جسدك في قبرك وحال بينك وبين ربك

فياويل من تعلق قلبه بغير الله 
وياسعادة من تعلق قلبه بالله

قال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : "ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت
صلح الجسد كله وإذا
فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب" رواه البخاري ومسلم 

وكان – صلى الله عليه وسلم- يكثر من قوله: " اللهم يامقلب القلوب ثبت
قلبي على دينك" رواه الترمذي

إذا أردت أن تعرف حالك في قبرك فانظر إلى قلبك بأي شئ تعلق وما
مقدار صلته بالله 
قال ابن
القيم – رحمه الله- : وإن هذا النعيم والسرور يصير في القبر رياضا وجنة
وذلك الضيق والحصر ينقلب في القبر
عذابا وسجنا فحال العبد في القبر كحال القلب في الصدر نعيما وعذابا
وانطلاقا ولا عبرة بانشراح صدر هذا
لعارض ولا بضيق هذا لعارض فإن العوارض تزول بزوال أسبابها وإنما المعول
على الصفة التي قامت بالقلب
توجب انشراحه وحبسه فهي الميزان والله المستعان

نسأل الله أن يثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الدنيا والآخرة وأن يجعل قبرنا خير
منزلنا وخير أيامنا يوم نلقاه آمين

امين

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

ܔْށ ياباني يجعل نفسة كرسي لوالدة ܔْށ 

هذا الشاب الياباني جعل من نفسه كرسي لوالده .. ليرتاح .. تعمقوا أحبتي بمعنى هذا العمل الذي نفتقده اليوم .. فاين نحن من بر الوالدين؟

رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرًا

لقد طبق السلف رضي الله عنهم أعظم صور البر والإحسان
أبو هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه
كان إذا دخلت البيت قال لأمه : رحمك الله كما ربيتني صغيرا , فتقول أمه : وأنت رحمك الله كما برتني كبير

----------


## Little Steps

_موضوع متميز متميز متميز_ 
_الاول من نوعه في منتدى سيدات الامارات_ 
_بارك الله فيج_ 

_سبحت بالخيال مع كلمات الرائعه وسردج الجميل_ 
_والصور الرائعه_

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

اذا فشلتم في الوصول إلى القمة يوماً „
فلا تغيروا سلالمكم ولا أقدامكم „
ولكن غيروا نياتكم فقط !! فعلى نياتكم ترزقون

أحبتي في الله تاكدوا ان سعادة الرجال و النساء
في التسليم لشرع رب الأرض والسماء

كما قال الحبيب المصطفى صلي الله عليه وسلم « لا يقضي اللهُ للمؤمن قضاءً إلا كان خيراً له إن أصابته سراء شكر كان خيراً له وإن أصابته ضراءّ صبر كان خيراً له وليس ذلك إلا ّللمؤمن » رواه مسلم

لو كل عمل عملناه كانت نيتنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم مهما كان هالعمل صغير تاكدوا انه بعد هيك مارح تزعلوا على شي لانكم صار عندكم يقين وتسليم لحكم رب العالمين ورح تكونوا كتير مرتاحين

في الحديث القدسي أن الله تعالى يقول: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي..... .

ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إذا تمنى أحدكم فليكثر فإنما يسأل ربه. رواه الطبراني 

احبتي ، أصلحوا نياتكم ، حتى تصلح أعمالكم 

عباد الله: ما نرجوه هو أن ندعو الله ليساعدنا لنصلح داخلنا ، وأن نصلح نياتنا ، وأن نعرف هدفنا ومقصودنا ، فنقوم حقاً في معنى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ، وان محمدا رسول الله وفي أن المقصود وجه الله ، وأن الهدف هو كسب حياتنا على هذه الأرض ، وأن نكون حقاً عباداً لله نتمسك بهذه المعاني في قلوبنا ، حتى تساعدنا ونحن نقابل الصعاب ـ على أرضنا ـ من شرور نفوسنا و من شرور الأشرار حولنا ، نتجه إلى الله بالدعاء والرجاء ، ونساله سبحانه أن يتقبل منا حُسن أعمالنا ، وأن يغفر عن سيئات أفعالنا .
اللهم وهذا حالنا وهذا قيامنا ، نتجه إليك ، ونتوكل عليك ، ، ونسلم وجوهنا إليك ، لا ملجأ ولا منجى منك إلا إليك . 
اللهم فاكشف الغمة عنا ، وعن بلدنا ، وعن أرضنا . 
اللهم ادفع عنا شرور أنفسنا ، وشرور الأشرار من حولنا .
اللهم لا تجعل لنا في هذه الساعة ذنباً إلا غفرته ، ولا هماً إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجةً لنا فيها رضاك إلا قضيتها .

نسأل الله أن يجعلنا كذلك ، وأن يوفقنا لذلك 

هدانا الله وإياكم سواء السبيل وثبتنا على الصراط المستقيم وجمعنا في عليين مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين 

اللهم فاجعلنا لك خالصين ، لوجهك قاصدين ، معك متعاملين ، عندك محتسبين .
اللهم ارحمنا ، واغفر لنا ، واعف عنا .
" رَبَّنَا لَا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً ۚ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ "[آل عمران 8].

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*ربــي إجــعــل مــا تــحــب هـــو كـــل مــا أحــب و إكــتــب لـــي فــعــل مـــا تــحــب ، فــحــبــك غــايـــة مـــا أحـــب …. ربـــي فـــرج كــربــنـــا و يـــســـر لــنــا أمـــرنـــا ….. ربــي إقــذف فـــي صـــدرنـــا نـــوراً و أنـــر بــصــيــرتــنــا بـنــور جــلالــك*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

أليس من العجيب أن حشرة كالنملة

إذا وضعتَ أصبعك أمامها وهي تسيير

وجدتها لم تقف ولم... تتجمد,

ولم تبرر عجزها وتلقيه على صغر جرمها


بل تذهب يميناً أو شمالاً أو تلتف أو تغير اتجاهها


فما بال أحدنا يضرب رأسه في العائق الذي أمامه ألف مرة


ولا يفكر ولو مرة واحدة في تغيير طريقته ؛


ما دامت الإمكانات تسمح والهدف قابلا

♥♥♥♥

لـ د.سلمان بن فهد العوده

----------


## منيـــره

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## منيـــره

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’ ’’’’’’’’’

----------


## منيـــره

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

*********************************************

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

لو أُغلقت الأبواب في وجهك ، و أظلمت الدنيا
و خنقتكَ الدموع ، و ضاقت بك الأرض !

...إستحضر إسم الله - الفتاح 

فهو وحده سبحانه قادر على فتحِ ما أنغلق من أمرك
و لو فتح لك باب رحمة لن تستطيع قوى الأرض مجتمعة على إغلاقه .

تأمل قوله سبحانه وتعالى :

مَا يَفْتَحِ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِن رَّحْمَةٍ فَلَا مُمْسِكَ لَهَا

سورة فاطر:2
ஐஐஐஐஐ ஐஐஐஐஐ ஐஐஐஐஐ *سبحان الذي إذا ذكرته ذكرك . .و إن شكرته زادك. .و إن توكلت عليهہ كفاك . . 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، عليك توكلت وأنت رب العرش العظيم
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين. . . ♥*

----------


## عاشقة المحبين

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه)

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

أضخم الأبوآب مفاتيحہا صغيره ،
فلا تعجزك ضخامة الأمنيات 
فربمآ دعوه وآحده ترفعها إلى اللہ
تجلب لك المستحيل

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

ربـي استيقظـت من نومي و كلي أمل . .
بأن اليوم أفضل من الأمس 
...و بأن الغد أفضل من اليوم
...و أن الصعوبات ليست إلا طعم هذه الحيـاة 
فـِ رب الهمنـي الصبر 
و أرزقني التوفيق و الستر

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

"اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك "

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

مر أحد الصالحين برجل يشوي اللحم فبكى!!
فقال الشواء:مالك تبكي أكنت محتاجا للحم؟؟
قال:لا...،ولكن أبكي على ابن ادم..يدخل الحيوان النار ميتآ،وابن آدم يدخلها "حيا"


اللهم حرمنا على النار، وأورثنا الفردوس الأعلى مع الأخيار

* ♥ஓ♥** ♥ஓ♥** ♥ஓ♥** ♥ஓ♥** ♥ஓ♥** ♥ஓ♥*

 *لا تقدم للہ مايكره وتطلب منـہ ماتحب

اللهم اجعلني أحبك بقلبي كله وأرضيك بجهدي كله..اللهم اجعل حبي لك كله وسعي كله في مرضاتك
اللهم يامن يتودد إلى من عصاه فكيف بمن يتولاه ويناديه . اللهم إن تعذبنا فكثيراً عصيناك ، وإن تغفر لنا فــ فقراء إلى رحمتك*

----------


## شموخ عليا



----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

**

السيرة الحسنة كشجرة الزيتون .. لا تنمو سريعاً .. ولكنها تعيش طويلاً 

乂♥乂乂♥乂

اللهم أحسن سيرتي و حسن سريرتي

乂♥乂乂♥乂

 * اللهم يا مغيـر الحال والأحوال غيـر حالنا إلى أحسن حال اللهم أنت المقصود بكل حال والمشار إليه بكل معنى .. اللهم إني سلمت إليك مقاليد أمري فاقبلني وأرحمني*

----------


## البروج

يزاج الله خير اختي 
من أروع ما قرأت 

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

**
 *
لآ تعبــــد الله .. لأجل المنصــــب ... 
و لآ تعبــــد الله .. لأجل حظوظــــك من الدنيــــا ... 
لكــــن ..أعبــــده .. لأجــــل .. أن عبادتــــه .. سـتوصلــــك لـرضــــاه
و رضــــاه .. ســيأتــــي لــــك .. بـكــــل ما تريــــد ..
دون أن تطلبــــه .،.،

 乂♥乂乂♥乂
* *القلب
هو الجهاز الوحيد الذي يعمل وهو منكسر
اللهم يا جابر قلوب المنكسرين إجبر كسر قلوبنا بقربك*

*乂♥乂乂♥乂



حياة القلب في ذكر الحي الذي لا يمـوت ..



乂♥乂乂♥乂
* *الحمد لله رب العالمين.. حمداً دائمًا طاهراً طيباً مباركاً على كل نعمة وأولها نعمة الإسلام.. سبحانة لا تأخذه سنةُ ولا ينام.. 
سبحانك ما قدرناك حق قدرك.. وما شكرناك حق شكرك.. وما ذكرناك حق ذكرك.. وما عبدناك حق عبادتك.
اللهم لك الحمد حمدًا يوافى نعمك.. ويكافىء مزيدك.
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سُلطانك.*

*
*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

أختـــــــــــــــاه
إقبلي زوجا يفتخر بعفافك .. ويكون لك عونا على الفتن
.. يكون ...غريبا بين الناس .. حنونا معك ..
لا تبحثي عن المال أو الجمال
.. بل ابحثي فيه عن الدين والخلق ... اجعليه جنتك في الدنيا ..
و ادخلي برضائه الجنة في الآخرة ..

*乂♥乂乂♥乂

* *أفضل دليل على حسن أدبكـ هو أن تحسن التصرف مع سوء أدب غيركـ 

جعلنا الله وإياكم ممن قال فيهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: { إن أقربكم مني مجلساً يوم القيامة أحسنكم أخلاقاً } 
اللهم إنا نسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاة الدائمة، اللهم حسِّن أخلاقنا وجَمِّل أفعالنا، اللهم كما حسَّنت خُلقنا فحسن بمنِّك أخلاقنا،*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

قال الله –جل ذكره- " وَلَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ نَسُوا اللَّهَ فَأَنسَاهُمْ أَنفُسَهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ"

سورة الحشر:19 


قال ابن القيم –رحمه الله- : فتأمَّل هذه الآية تجد تحتها معنىً شريفًا عظيمًا, وهو: أن من نسي ربه أنساه ذاته ونفسه فلم يعرف حقيقتَهُ ولا مصالِحَهُ, بل نسي ما به صلاحه وفلاحه في معاشه ومعاده ...

ܓܨܓܨܓܨܓܨ

اللهم لا تنسينا ذكرك ولا تهتك عنا سترك
ولا تجعلنا من الغافلين
اللهم
أيقظنا في أحب الساعات اليك لنذكرك فتذكرنا
ونستغفرك فتغفر لنا ونسترزقك فترزقنا ونسألك فتعطينا
يا أرحم الراحمين

*乂♥乂乂♥乂

* *مـن رطب قلبه [ بـذكـر الله] .. لـن [ يتعـب] مـن جفاف الحيـاة

سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر
سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*


*
*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*إن الله يُعطي الذاكرين أكثر مما يُعطي السائلين
لــ ابن كثير

اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الشاكرين..اللهم اجعلنا من العالمين العاملين
اللهم حبب الينا طاعتك وارزقنا محبتك ......اللهم اجعل سكينة قلوبنا بطاعتك
سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم*

ܓܨܓܨܓܨܓܨ *تعـــلمت مــن الانتظــار انــي لا انتـظــر ســوى رحــمه ربــي

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

كن مثل الفاصلة ( ، ) إذا رأيت موقف يحزنك ضعها وأكمل طريقك ..
ولا تكن مثل النقطة ( . ) تنتهي آمالك عند موقف صآدفك


ܓܨܓܨܓܨܓܨ

 *عندما يكون الانسان مثل قطعه النقود "بوجهين"
فانه يمضي كل عمره متنقل بين "جيوب" الناس
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم
من كان له وجهان في الدنيا ، كان له يوم القيامة لسانان من نار
فاحذر يا عبد الله من هذا الخلق الذميم
وأجعل هذا الكلام نصب عينيك وتذكر موقفك أمام الله يوم القيامة*

----------


## تولنا يارب.

ربنا يحفظك ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

إذا كنت تشعر انك لاتعيش جيـدا فإعلم أنك لاتصلي" جيــدا"
هنآك فرق :بين من يصلي (ليرتآح بهآ )وبين من يصلي( ليرتآح منهآ)
فآنظر لقلبك ، أيهما أنت؟

ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ 

في الحديث:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: « قم يا بلال فأرحنا بالصلاة » .

بعد جهد جهيد ، وتعب كبير، يحتاج إلى الراحة، فيبحث عنها في الصلاة، أرحنا بالصلاة، إنه يجد فيها راحة، وطمأنينة، وسكوناً.

يدخل في الصلاة فينسى هموم الدنيا، وينشغل عن متاعبها، إنه يفرغ قلبه لمناجاة ربه، فلا يبقى فيه مكان لهموم الدنيا ومشاغلها.

إنه يجد فيها راحة لأن قلبه قد امتلأ محبة لله وتعظيماً وإجلالاً، لذا فإنه يحب مناجاته، ويجد فيها راحة للنفس، وقوة للقلب، وانشراحاً للصدر، وتفريجاً للهم، وكشفاً للغم.

إن المصلي واقف بين يدي الله جلّ وعلا، مناج لربه عزّ وجلّ، فإذا فرَّغ قلبه لمناجاته، وأدى حق صلاته، وأكمل خشوعها، وقد امتلأ قلبه محبة لله وتعظيماً وإجلالاً. فإنه إذا انصرف من صلاته، وجد خفة من نفسه، وأحس بأثقال قد وضعت عنه، فوجد نشاطاً وراحة وروحاً، حتى يتمنى أنه لم يكن خرج منها، لأنها قرة عينه، ونعيم روحه، وجنة قلبه، ومستراحاً في الدنيا، فلا يزال كأنه في سجن ضيق حتى يدخل فيها، فيستريح بها، لا منها.

فالمحبون يقولون: نصلي فنستريح بصلاتنا، كما قال إمامهم وقدوتهم ونبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم: « يا بلال أرحنا بالصلاة » . ولم يقل: أرحنا منها، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: « جُعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة » . فمن جعلت قرة عينه في الصلاة، كيف تقر عينه بدونها؟! وكيف يطيق الصبر عنها؟!


فاحرص- يا رعاك الله- على إكمال صلاتك، وإتمام خشوعها، حتى تجد فيها الراحة والطمأنينة، فلن تكون الصلاة راحة لك، إلا إذا أقمتها كما أمرت، بطمأنينة وخشوع وحضور قلب { وإنَّها لكَبِيرَةٌ إلاَّ عَلَى الْخاشِعِينَ } [البقرة:45] فالخاشع الصلاة خفيفة عليه، محببة إليه، أما غير الخاشع فالصلاة عليه ثقيلة، لا يجد فيها راحة ولا سروراً.
اللهم ارزقنا الخشوع في الصلاة، واجعلها قرة عين لنا، يا رب العالمين

...................................

 *يقول ابن القيم : ليس العجب من قوله يحبونه؛ فإنهم يحبونه لأنه منعم، لكن العجب من قوله يحبهم، خلقهم ورزقهم وأحياهم وأعطاهم ثم قال: يحبهم. فنسأل الله أن نكون وإياكم من أحبابه، ومن أقرب الناس إليه، فإنه -والله- الفوز في الدنيا والآخرة، لكل من أراد أن يكون من الصالحين الأخيار*

ܓܨܓܨܓܨܓܨ

 *اللهم إملا قلبي لك حمدا واكتب لي في قلوب العباد وداً,وأمدني من فضلك في الرزق مداً,ولا تسلط علي من أهل السوء أحدآ وأجعل كل أيامي مباركة تدوم نفحاتها علي وعلى أهل بيتي ما دمت أبدآ واجعلني ممن يحشرون إلى الرحمن وفدآ*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

ربنا اجعل كل بلائي ابتلاءً بالخير, وثبتني ولاتفتني واجعلني من الشاكرين وادخلني ووالدي واهلي برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين

اللهم إملا قلبي لك حمدا واكتب لي في قلوب العباد وداً,وأمدني من فضلك في الرزق مداً,ولا تسلط على من أهل السوء أحدآ وأجعل كل أيامي مباركة تدوم نفحاتها علي وعلى أهل بيتي ما دمت أبدآ واجعلني ممن يحشرون إلى الرحمن وفدآ

 ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ 

 *اللهم إني أصبحت لا أملك لنفسي ضرا ولا نفعا ، ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا ، ولا أستطيع أن آخذ إلا ما أعطيتني ولا أتقي إلا ما وقيتني ، فوفقني اللهم لما ترضاه مني من القول والفعل ، وفي عافية وستر ، إنك على كل شئ قدير*

ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ 

 *اللَّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لَنَا فَتْحاً مُبِيناً ، وَاهْدِنَا صِرَاطاً مُسْتَقِيماً ، وَانْصُرْنَا نَصْراً عَزِيزاً، وَأَتِمَّ عَلَيْنَا نَعْمَتَكَ ، وَأَنْزِلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا سَكِينَتَكَ ، وَانْشُرْ عَلَيْنَا فَضْلَكَ وَرَحْمَتَكَ.
اللَّهُمَّ أعِنَّا عَلَى شَهَوَاتِ أَنْفُسِنَا، وَقَسْوَةِ قُلُوبِنَا ، وَضَعْفِ إِرَادَتِنَا ، وَلا تَكِلْنَا إِلَى أَنْفُسِنَا وَلا إِلَى أَحَدٍ غَيْرَكَ.*

ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ 

 *لا تستبطىء الإجابة وقد سددت طرقاتها بالذنوب

اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على الإسلام والإيمان والإحسان، اللهم ارزقنا صدق التوبة والإنابة، يا حي يا قيوم، اللهم اهدنا لما ينجينا من العذاب، ويؤنسنا في ظلمات القبور، اللهم آمن خوفنا يوم البعث والحشر والنشور، اللهم اجعلنا من قوم تحبهم ويحبونك، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام،*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

اللَّهُمَّ عَامِلْنا بِإِحْسَانِكَ، وَتَدَارَكْنَا بِفَضْلِكَ وَامْتِنَانِكَ، وَتَوَلَّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ وَغُفْرَانِكَ، وَاجْعَلْنا مِنْ عِبَادِكَ الَّذِينَ لاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ
اللَّهُمَّ مَتِّعْنَا بِأسْمَاعِنا وَأبْصَارِنا، وَأَزْوَاجِنا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنا وَمَعَايِشِنا ما أَحْيَيْتَنا، وَاجْعَلْهُ الوارِثَ مِنّا
اللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنا شَاكِرِينَ لِنِعْمَتِكَ، وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ
اللَّهُمَّ الْطُفْ بِنا فِي قَضَائِكَ، وَهَبْ لَنا مَا وَهَبْتَهُ لأَِوْلِيَائِكَ، وَاجْعَلْ خَيْرَ أَيَّامِنَا وَأَسْعَدَهَا يَوْمَ لِقَائِكَ


اللَّهُمَّ يَا حَيُّ يَا قَيُّومُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ أَسْتَغِيثُ، أَصْلِحْ لِي شَأْنِي كُلَّهُ، وَلاَ تَكِلْنِي إِلَى نَفْسِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْ خَلْقِكَ طَرْفَةَ عَيْنٍ يَا الله. اللَّهُمَّ لاَ تَجْعَلْ عَيْشِي كَدّاً، وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ لِدُعَائِي رَدّاً وَلاَ تَجْعَلْنِي لِغَيْرِكَ عَبْداً يَا الله. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ يَا حَلِيمُ يَا عَظِيمُ أَنْ تُبْدِلَ عُسْرِي يُسْراً وَارْزُقْنِي رِزْقاً حَلاَلاً وَاسِعاً بِدُونِ طُغْيَانٍ وَلاَ عِصْيَانٍ يَا الله. اللَّهُمَّ وَفِّقْنَا لِرِعَايَةِ نِعْمَتِكَ بِشُكْرِكَ وَطَاعَتِكَ يَا الله. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ أَنْ تَبْسُطَ عَلَيَّ فَضْلَكَ وَإِحْسَانَكَ وَاجْعَلْنِي سَخِيّاً كَرِيماً بِفَضْلٍ مِنْكَ يَا الله.
اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ لَنا فِي السَّاعَاتِ وَالأَوْقَاتِ.. وَبَارِكْ لَنا فِي أَعْمَارِنا وَأَعْمَالِنا
اللَّهُمَّ تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا صَالِحَ الأَعْمَالِ وَاجْعَلهَا خَالِصةً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ 

 *لا تخافي على نفسك من رجل يعشق أمــه.. فمن يقدر امرأة خُلق في أحشائهــا لا يؤذي امرأة تعشــقه ،،،،

اللهم إحفظ إمهاتنا وأبائنا وأمدد فى أعمارهم و نزه قلوبهم من التعلق بمن دونك ، واجعلهم ممن تحبهم ويحبونك
اللهم اجعلهم ممن تواضع لك فرفعته واستكان لهيبتك فأحببته وتقرب إليك فقربته وسألك فأجبته
اللهم فرح بهم نبيك المختار وأعل بهم المنار وأهدهم لما تحبه يا غفار*


بتمنى من كل اخواتي الحبيبات يبطلوا غيره من حب ازواجهم للأمهات وبالعكس يعنيهم على برهم وحبهم

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

اللهم يا سامع الشكوي ويا مجيب كل نجوى
نامت العيون وسكنت النفوس
وخلا كل حبيب بحبيبه
اللهم آنس وحشتنا بذكرك
ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر إلي وجهك العظيم
اللهم لا تحرمنا لذة النظر إلي وجهك العظيم
اللهم لا تحرمنا مرافقة رسولك الكريم
اللهم أرزقنا صحبة الأخيار
وأوردنا طريق الأبرار
وأجعل الجنة لنا خير دار
اللهم زينا بالإيمان وأجعلنا هداة مهديين
اللهم إنك تعلم سرنا وعلانيتنا فأقبل معذرتنا
وتعلم شكوتنا فارزقنا حاجاتنا
وتعلم ضعفنا فارزقنا إيمانا يباشر قلوبنا
وتعلم ذلاتنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا
نستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم
ونتوب إليه توبة عبد عاصي
إنقطعت به السبل وعلم أن لا ملجأ من الله إلا إليه
قصدنا بابك يا كريم وقاصد الكريم لا يرد
رب عبدك قد ضاقت به الاسباب
وأغلقت دونه الأبواب
وبعد عن جادة الصواب
وزاد به الهم والغم والاكتئاب
وانت المرجوّ سبحانك لكشف هذا المصاب
يا من اذا دعي اجاب
يا سريع الحساب
يا رب الأرباب
يا كريم يا وهّاب
رب لا تحجب دعوتي
ولا ترد مسألتي
ولا تدعني بحسرتي
ولا تكلني الى حولي وقوتي
وارحم عجزي
فقد ضاق صدري
وتاه فكري
وتحيرت في امري
وانت العالم سبحانك بسري وجهري
المالك لنفعي وضري
القادر على تفريج كربي
وتيسير عسري
اللهم احينا في الدنيا مؤمنين طائعين
وتوفنا مسلمين تائبين
اللهم ارحم تضرعنا بين يديك
اللهم نسألك يا غفور يا رحمن يا رحيم
أن تفتح لأدعيتنا ابواب الاجابه
يا من اذا سأله المضطر اجاب
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون
اللهم لا تردنا خائبين
وآتنا افضل ما يؤتى عبادك الصالحين
اللهم ولا تصرفنا عن بحر جودك خاسرين
ولا ضالين ولا مضلين
واغفر لنا الى يوم الدين
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين

ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ 

 *أي نعمه ألذ وأي منة اكبر وأي جلالة أعظم عندما تنظر يا عبد الله إلى الله 
اللهم إنا نسألك لذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم ، والشوق إلى لقائك ، في غير ضراء مضرة ، ولا فتنة مضلة ، اللهم زينا بزينة الإيمان ، واجعلنا هداة مهتدين*

ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ



ظني بربي أنه سيكرمني

يا رب حقق أمنياتي
اللهم بحقك يا كريم وبحمدك يا محمود حقق يارب حلمي
وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا الهي حسن ظني


يارب حقق لنا كل ما تتمناه قلوبنا عاجلا غير أجلا برحمتك و قدرتك على كل شيء يا أرحم الراحمين يا أكرم الأكرمين يا رب العالمين أنك على كل شيء قدير يا رب أنك تقول للشيء كن فيكون يا رب نتوسل إليك أن تقول لأمنياتنا و أحلامنا و دعائنا كوني 
اللهم استجب دعاءنا وحقق أمالنا ورجاءنا وأمنياتنا وانصرنا على
من ظلمنا و عادانا اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
يا رب بكلمه (كن) منك تسعد حياتي ربي قل لأمنياتي
كوني و أجعلي لي فيما أحب نصيب
رباه قل لأحلامنا كوني
يارب ارزقنا فرحا يجعلنا نسجد لك باكين
اللهم لا تجعل لنا أملا إلا بك
اللهم حقق لنا جميعا ما نتمنى
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله


يا رب أرزق قارئ و مرسل هذه الرسالة بكل ما يتمناه قلبه و تقبل منه .. يا رب أجعل أحلامه حقيقة و تقبل دعائه يا رب و أهديه أنك على كل شيء قدير اللهم آمين

ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ 

 *من توســـع قلبه بحـــــب الله توسعت له قـــلوب الناس بالمحبــــة ♥♥♥ ...اللهــــم اشملنا بحبــــك وامنحنا جنـــتك وشفاعة نبيــــك ومحبة عــــبادك اللهم اجمع قلوبنا على طاعتك واجمع نفوسنا على خشيتك واجمع أرواحنا في جنتك*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

اللهمّ هَب لِ أبي وأمّي .. مَآلآ عينٌ رأتْ
ولآ أذنٌ سَمعت / ولآ خَطر على قلب .. بَشر

... وآجعَل كلّ دُروبَهم ( سَعآده )
وآستَجِب دُعآئهم كُلّ سآعَه !
وفآجئهم بِ المَسرّآت الغَير مُعتآدَه ،

وآغفِر لَهُم مَآتقدّم من ذنُوبِهم ومآتأخّر
...... وأعطِهم عطآءً يشرحُ صُدورهُم
[ بِ الدّنيآ وآلآخِره ]

ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ 

 *قال المعلّى بن الفضل: كان السلف يدعون الله ستة أشهر أن يبلغهم رمضان، ثم يدعونه ستة أشهر أن يتقبله منهم.

وقال يحي بن أبي كثير: كان من دعائهم اللهم سلمني إلى رمضان، وتسلمه مني متقبلا*


ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ 



 *عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال:قلت : يا رسول الله ، من أسعد الناس بشفاعتك يوم القيامة ؟ فقال : ( لقد ظننت ، يا أبا هريرة ، أن لا يسألني عن هذا الحديث أحد أول منك ، لما رأيت من حرصك على الحديث ، أسعد الناس بشفاعتي يوم القيامة من قال : لا إله إلا الله ، خالصا من قبل نفسه ) .

الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6570
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]*

----------


## أم ماثي

ماشاء الله عليج الله يحفظج 
ويرزقج الجنة اميييين 


عندي لكم حكمتين ::::::
لـآ تكثر الشكوى ,,,,, فيأتيك الهم ...
ولكن 
اكثر من الحمدلله ,,,,,, تأتيك السعادة ...




:::::::::
::::::::
:::::
ضع امنياتك في سجدة 
ثم انسها !!!!!!!! 
واعلم ان الله لااااا ينساها 
بل 
يؤجلها لحينها .

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

لآ تعتمد كثيراً على ( احد ) في هذه الحيآة !؟
فــ حتى ظلك يتخلى عنك
في الأماكن المظلمه ..........

فيا أيها المؤمن

جعل الله لكل عمل جزاء من نفسه، وجعل جزاء التوكل عليه في كفايته، فلم يقل: فله كذا وكذا من الأجر كما قال في الأعمال، بل جعل نفسه سبحانه كاف عبده المتوكل عليه وحسبه وواقيه

وهو ماجاء في قول الله تعالى:

{وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ}

قاعدة قرآنية، وقاعدة إيمانية، وإلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها، تلكم هي القاعدة القرآنية التي دل عليها قول الله تعالى:
{وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ}[الطلاق: 3]
والمعنى: أن من توكل على ربه ومولاه في أمر دينه ودنياه، بأن يعتمد على الله في جلب ما ينفعه ودفع ما يضره، وفعل ما أمر به من الأسباب، مع كمال الثقة بتسهيل ذلك، وتيسيره {فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ} أي: كافيه الأمر الذي توكل عليه به.

فيا أيها المؤمن!
"1- إن طلبت النّصر والفرج فتوكّل عليه: {إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ فَلا غالِبَ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ يَخْذُلْكُمْ فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَنْصُرُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ} (آل عمران/ 160).

2- إذا أعرضتَ عن أعدائك فليكن رفيقك التّوكّل: {فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا} (النساء/ 81).
3- إذا أعرضَ عنك الخلقُ، فتوكّل على ربك: {فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُلْ حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ لا إِلهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ} (التوبة/ 129).
4- إذا تلي القرآن عليك، أو تلوته فاستند على التّوكّل: {وَإِذا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتُهُ زادَتْهُمْ إِيماناً وَعَلى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ (الأنفال/ 2 مدنية).
5- إذا طلبت الصّلح والإصلاح بين قوم لا تتوسّل إلى ذلك إلّا بالتّوكّل: {وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَها وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ}(الأنفال/ 61).
6- إذا وصلت قوافل القضاء فاستقبلها بالتّوكّل: {قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنا إِلَّا ما كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنا هُوَ مَوْلانا وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ}(التوبة/ 51).
7- وإذا نصبت الأعداء حبالات المكر فادخل أنت في أرض التّوكّل: {وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ نُوحٍ إِذْ قالَ لِقَوْمِهِ يا قَوْمِ إِنْ كانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَقامِي وَتَذْكِيرِي بِآياتِ اللَّهِ فَعَلَى اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ} (يونس/ 71).
8- وإذا عرفت أنّ مرجع الكلّ إلى اللّه وتقدير الكلّ فيها للّه فوطّن نفسك على فرش التّوكّل: {فَاعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ} (هود/ 123).
9- وإذا علمت أنّ اللّه هو الواحد على الحقيقة، فلا يكن اتّكالك إلّا عليه: {قُلْ هُوَ رَبِّي لا إِلهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ مَتابِ} (الرعد/ 30).
10- وإذا كانت الهداية من اللّه، فاستقبلها بالشّكر والتّوكّل: {وَما لَنا أَلَّا نَتَوَكَّلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدانا سُبُلَنا وَلَنَصْبِرَنَّ عَلى ما آذَيْتُمُونا وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ}(إبراهيم/ 12).
11- وإذا خشيت بأس أعداء اللّه والشّيطان والغدّار فلا تلتجئ إلّا إلى باب اللّه: {إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُ سُلْطانٌ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَلى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ} (النحل/ 99).
12- وإذا أردت أن يكون اللّه وكيلك في كلّ حال، فتمسّك بالتّوكّل في كلّ حال: {وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا}(النساء/ 81).
13- وإذا أردت أن يكون الفردوس الأعلى منزلك فانزل في مقام التّوكّل: {الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَعَلى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ} (النحل/ 42).
14- وإن شئت أن تنال محبّة اللّه فانزل أوّلا في مقام التّوكّل: {فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ، إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ} (آل عمران/ 159).
15- وإذا أردت أن يكون اللّه لك، وتكون للّه خالصا فعليك بالتّوكّل: {وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ (الطلاق/ 3)، {فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّكَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ الْمُبِينِ}(النمل/ 79)".



اللهم إنا نبرأ من كل حول وقوة إلا من حولك وقوتك، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن نوكل إلى أنفسنا طرفة، 
اللهم لا تكلنا الى انفسنا طرفة عين ولا لاحدٍ من خلقك

ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ 



إذا خنقك دخــان الألـــم
فـــ إفتح نافذة الدعـــاء لــــ يتجدد الهــواء ..

ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ



أين لذة الأمس ؟! وأين شهوة النفس ؟!

قال تعالى " وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لأَنفُسِكُم مِّن خَيْــرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِندَ الله إنَّ الله بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِير " البقرة

الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين والتابعين وبعد ..

إخواني في الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
،،،
إلى كُل من يشكو الكسل وطول الأمل إلى كُل مضيِّع لوقته مُفرِّط في عمره إلى كُل ظالم لنفسِه

إلينــــا جميعـــــًا

وقد اقترب الموعِد والموقِف فإمَّا إلى جنَّة أو إلى نـار فأىُّ الدارين نحب أن نسكُن ؟ ولأيُّهما نبني؟!

هُنا ستُعلِن قلوبنا قبل ألسنتنا

فحىِّ على جنَّات عدنٍ فإنَّها ... منازلنا الأولى وفيها المُخيَّم ُ
ولكننا سبي العدو فهل ترى ... نعـود إلى أوطاننا ونسلَّمُ

فماذا عن أفعالنا ؟!!

فهل ترى نعود إلى أوطاننا ونسلِّمُ ؟!!! الله المستعـان

وقفـــة تفكُّــــــر

أين فرعون وهامان ؟ وأين النمرود ؟ وأين الظالمون؟ وأين التابعون لهم في الغي؟

كما قال الشاعر:
أين من دوخـوا الدنيا بسطوتهم؟ ... وذكرهم في الورى ظلم وطغيـان
هل أبقى الموت ذا عزٍّ لـعزتِـه ؟! ... أو هل نجا منه بالسلطان إنسان؟!

لا والذي خلق الأكوان من عدمٍ الكلُّ يفنى فلا إنس ولا جـان فالدنيا مهما طالت - إخواني الأحباء ـ فهي قصيرة ومهما عظمت فهي حقيرة ؛
لأنَّ الليل مهما طال لابد من طلوع الفجر، ولأن العمر مهما طال لابد من دخول القبر.

قال تعالى
" مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَاءَ فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ" فصلت 46 "





أنفاسنا تدخل وتخرج وربَّ نَفَسٍ دخل ولم يخرج فإلى متي الغفلة ؟!!

وفي هذا المعنى أحبائي في الله
نصح الإمام ابن الجوزي ابنه فقال له كلمات توزن بما هُوَ أغلى من الذَّهب ـ توزن بماء الأعيُن ـ

فماذا قال ؟؟!!
قال لَهُ الإمام مختصرا :

اعلَم يا بُني أنَّ الملَكيْن يحصِيَان ألفَاظَك ونَظَراتَك ، وأنَّ أنفَاس الحي خُطَاهُ إلى أجلِهِ ومقدار اللبثِ في القُبُورِ طَوِيلْ ، والعذاب على موافقةِ الهَوى وبيلْ ، فأين لَذة الأمسِ ؟ رحلَّت وأبقَت ندمًا ، وأينَ شَهوة النَّفسِ ؟ كم نكست رأسًا وأزلَّت قدمًا ! ، وما سَعِد من سَعِد إلَّا بخِلاَف هَواه ، ولا شَقي من شَقي إلَّا بإيثارِ دُنيَاه ، فاعْتبِر بمن مضَى من الملُوكِ والزُّهادِ أين لَذة هؤلاء وأين تعَب أُولئك ؟

بقىَ الثوابُ الجزيل والذكرُ الجميل للصَّالحين ، والعقابُ الوبيلْ للعاصِين ، وكأنَّ ما جاع مَن جاع ، ولا شَبِع مَن شَبِع فانتبه يا بُنى لنفسك ، وانْدم علَى ما مضَى من تفرِيطك ، واجتهدْ لتلحق بركبِ الكاملِين مادام في الوقت سَعة ، واسقِ غُصنك مادامتْ فيه رُطوبة ، واذكُرساعتَك التي ضَاعت فكفَى بها عِظة واعلَم يا بُنى أنَّ الأيـَّام تبسط ساعاتْ ، والساعات تبسط أنفاسًا ، وكلْ نَفَس خَزانة ، فاحذَرْ أن يذْهب نفسٌ بغيرِ شيء فتَرى في القيامَةِ خَزانة فارغَة فتنْدَمْ ..

هذا هُو الإمام الجوزي الَّذي قال عنه صاحب كتاب الكنى والألقاب :

إنَّ براية أقلام الجوزى التي كتب بها الحديث جُمِعَت
فحصل منها شيءٍ كثير ،وأوصى أن يُسخَّن بها الماء الَّذي يُغسَّل به بعد موتِه ففُعِل ذلِك فكفت وفضلَ منها.

ويقول سبط ابن الجوزي : سمعت جدي يقول على المنبر في آخر عمره : كتبت بإصبعي هاتين ألفى مجلد

يا الله !

كيف كان يقضي هؤلاء أوقاتهم وكيف كانت غاياتهم ؟!
وكم هىَ تلكَ الأوقات التي تضيع من بين أيدينا من دون أن نكترث لها !!

عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما عن النبى صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم أنَّه قال :

" نعمتان مغبون فيهما كثير من النَّاس الصحة والفراغ " رواهُ البخاري ـ صحيح ـ مشكاة المصابيح

إخواني وأحبائي في الله

إنَّها دعوة لنتعرَّف على أهمية الوقت في حياة المُسلم وبخاصة في أوقات الشباب لنغتنمها في معرفة ما علينا من واجبات وسعى جاد نحو تحقيقها حتى يسهل علينا إذا ما كبرنا الإستمرار في هذا الطريق طريقنــــا إلـى الله

قال الإمام أحمد ابن حنبل : ما شبهت الشباب إلا بشيء كان في كُمي فسقط !!

يقول الشاعر : والوقت أنفس ما عنيت بحفظه ... وأراهُ أسهل ما عليكَ يضيع

لننتبه من الآن قبل أن نعض الأنامل ندما وألما على ما فرطنا وضيعنا من أوقات لم نعبد الله فيها حق عبادته أوقات لم نستغلها في طاعة الله وتحسين صلتنا به سبحانه وتعالىأوقات افتقرت لصلاة ليل وصيام نهار وذكر دائم وعمل صالح نتقرب به إلى الله أوقات لم نتل بها كتاب الله ولم نتفقه فيها في أمور ديننا

أوقات لم نحرص على طاعة الله فيها فما بالُكم بأوقات شُغلِت بالمعصية ؟! ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

فلنجعلها لحظة نتفقَّد فيها أحوالنا مع الله ووقفة نحرص فيها على أوقاتنا القادمة ونصدق العزم على استغلالها فهيا إلى تهذيب نفس وإصلاحها وهيا إلى دلالة خير ودعوة إلى الله نرجو ثوابها وهيا إلى قيام وصيام وتلاوة وحفظ قرآن هيا يا نفس إلى العمل قبل فوات الأوان ..

فالدنيا ! دار ممر، والآخرة هي دار المقر ، فخذوا من ممركم لمقركم ، ولا تفضحوا أستاركم عند من يعلم أسراركم.


ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

*لو لم يكون لنا ذنوب إلا حب الدنيا
لخشينا على أنفسنا منها
إن الله عز وجل يقول :
( تريدون عرض الدنيا و الله يريد الآخرة )
( الأنفال : 67 )
فرحم الله امرءاً ..
أراد ما أراد الله عزّ و جلّ .*


ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

*هذه الدنيا كالحية هين لمسها قاتل سمها لذاتها سريعة الزوال أيامها تمضي كالخيال

اللهم لا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا الى النار مصيرنا واجعل الجنة هيا دارنا وقرارنا 
يارب العالمين*


ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

* قال ابن تيمية
والرب سبحانه : أكرم ما تكون عليه أحوج ما تكون إليه*

*اللهم لا تشغلني برزقك عن قربك ولا بلهو عن ذكرك ولا بحاجة من حوائج الدنيا عن عبادتك وشكرك اللهم لا تأخذنا منك إلا إليك ولا تشغلنا عنك إلا بك واجعل أعمالنا وأقوالنا وحياتنا كلها خالصة لوجهك الكريم وطهر قلوبنا من الرياء والنفاق وسوء الأخلاق*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

لاتثقي في شمس الشتاء
ولآ في الدنيا فإنهآ دار الفناء 

ثقي في أخت لم تلدهآ لگ أمگ

ولگن !
ولدتها لگ الأيام . .
فإذآ كان أجمل مآ في الورد آلرحيق
فإن أجمل ما في آلدنيا الصديق

°•.¸.•°•.¸.•° °•.¸.•°•.¸.•°

رب سر قلبها أنر دربها فرج كربها أزح همها يسر أمرها كثر رزقها أصلح قلبها حسن عملها شد أزرها سدد خطاها أسعد دنياها سر خاطرها كن حسبها فإني أحبها

يارب اجعلها في كنفك عزيزة شامخه قوية صامده غنية سالمه سعيدة هانئه واكرمها في هذه الساعة المباركه بصحة عامره ورفعة عن الخلق دائمه وسخر لها من حيث لا تحتسب ووفقها في كل طريق تسلكه يا سامع كل دعاء .. 

 ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 
 *كل شئ كتب لنا ونحن في .. ( الأرحام )
( أسماؤنا , أشقيآء أم سعدآء , هِبآتنآ , رِزقنآ .. وحتّىَ نهآيتنآ ) 
لكن تذكر ( لآ يُرد القضآء إلآ الدعآء , وليس ثمة من هو أرحم بك من ربك )

إلهي / أبدل عسرنآ يسرآ , وفرج عنا كل مآ ضآق به صدورنآ , وحآل معه صبرنآ
و إرزقنآ من حيث لآ نحتسب ..*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 
 لو تركك شخـص عزيز عليك بدون سبب او حتى عذر
لاتزعل ولاتبكي ولا تنقهر
بالعكس خل قلبك مثل
برامج مسابقات
وقـووول .....

(نـآخذ إتصـــآل جـديد

ونقـول « الووووووو» 

✿(•◕ ‿◕•)✿

انا بكون جدا حزينه لما اشوف حياة حد فينا بتدمر عشان شخص تركنا بدون سبب عشان هيك كتبت هالموضوع وياريت ياثر فينا ونعيد التفكير في كل علاقتنا مع كل الي حوالينا

يا قلب لاتحزن...اذا كانت محبتك...في الله...
فأمضي...في حبك....

ياترى بنقدر نصفى نيتنا ونخلي علاقتنا وحبنا كله خالص لوجهه الكريم 
فقف مع نفسك وقفه جادة.. وجاهد بأن تحقق الإخلاص . 
- جرد النية لله .. اجعل الله قبلتك في كل أعمالك يقبل عملك

أحبتي في الله تذكروا
 ما كان لله دام واتصل .. وما كان لغير الله انقطع وانفصل ، وما لا يكون بغير الله لا يكون .. وما لا يكون لله لا ينفع ولا يدوم . 
- أحبتي: لا يقبل الله عملا ً أشرك العبد فيه غير الله .. فخلوا أنفسكم إلى الله .. واستعينوا بالله .. وجاهدوا لتحقيق ذلك الآمر .

(وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُمْ سُبُلَنَا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ )
سورة العنكبوت : 69

لو بدكم اي علاقه تستمر بينكم وبين اى شخص وبدكم يظل الحب والموده ياريت نخلص حبنا وحياتنا كلها لله سبحانه

ولو كانت نيتك خالصة وحسيت انه في احد بدا بالخروج من حياتك شيئاً ف شيئاً 
فتأكد أن الله يخلق مساحة جديدة لشخص أفضل ليحل محله

اللهم إنا نسألك حبك وحب من يحبك
وحب كل عمل يقربني إلى حبك اللهم اجعل حبك أحب إليّناَ من أنفسنا
وأهلنا ومالنا وولدنا ومن الماء البارد على الظمأ.
اللهم اجعلنا نحبك بقلوبنا كلها ونرضيك بجهدنا كله
اللهم اجعل حبنا لك كله وسعينا كله في مرضاتك
اللهم ما زويت عننا مما نحب فاجعله قوة لنا فيما تحب
واجعلنا لك كما تحب اللهم حببنا إليك وإلى ملائكتك وأنبيائك وجميع خلقك
 

 ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *قال امير المؤمنين على بن ابي طالب : عــــــــجــــــــبــــــــــــــت
*عجبت للبخيل يستعجل الفقر الذي منه هرب.. ويفوته الغني الذي اياها طلب , فيعيش في الدنيا عيش الفقراء ويحاسب في الاخرة حساب الاغنياء..*


ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 
 أبواب السماء … لاتغلق في وجوه الطالبين
نمطرهآ بالدعــــآء |
…………. فيكرمنآ الله بالعـــطآء

فـــ يـــارب / هب لِيّ قلب لا ييأس
 ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *اللهم إني أتوسل بك إليك وأقسم بك عليك ،، فكما كنت دليلي إليــك فكن اللهم شفيعي إليك فإن حسناتي منك وسيئاتي مني فنجني اللهم بما هو منك على ما هو مني*


ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *إذآجلست في الظلآم .. بين يدي الملك العلآم ..
استعمل .. { أخلاق الأطفال !
فالطفلُ إذآ طلب شيئا ، ولم يُعْطَه .. { بكى حتى يأخُذه !
فكن أنت هذآ الطفل , وأطلب حآجتك .. " إبن الجوزي "*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

دعاء رائع للوالدين والابناء فعلا بيريح القلب ويشرح الصدر أسأل الله جل وعلا بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلا أن يتقبل منا ومنكم الدعاء وصالح الاعمال ...


اللهم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا سميع ياكريم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد

اللهم نزه قلوبهم من التعلق بمن دونك ، واجعلهم ممن تحبهم ويحبونك .

اللهم ارزقهم حبك وحب من يحبك وحب كل عمل يقربهم إلى حبك .

اللهم اجعلهم ممن تواضع لك فرفعته واستكان لهيبتك فأحببته وتقرب إليك فقربته وسألك فأجبته .

اللهم فرح بهم نبيك المختار وأعل بهم المنار وأهدهم لما تحبه 
يا غفار .

اللهم افتح عليهم أبواب رزقك الحلال من واسع فضلك واكفهم بحلالك عن حرامك واغنهم بفضلك عمن سواك ولا تولهم وليا سواك .

اللهم جنبهم الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والفواحش والزلازل والمحن اللهم جنبهم رفقاء السوء وفتنة المسيح الدجال اللهم امنن عليهم بكل ما يصلحهم في الدنيا والاخره
اللهم اجعل لهم الذكر الجميل في الدنيا والاخره والبسهم من ملابس الجمال والكمال الحلل الفاخر.


اللهم اجعلهم في حفظك وكنفك وامانك وجوارك وعياذك وحزبك وحرزك ولطفك وسترك من كل شيطان وانس وجان وباغ وحاسد ومن شر كل شئ انت اخذ بناصيته انك على كل شئ قدير .

اللهم اوزعني ان اشكر نعمتك التي انعمت علي وعلى والدي وان اعمل صالحا ترضاه واصلح لي في ذريتي اني تبت اليك واني من المسلمين واعذني وذريتي من الشيطان الرجيم .

الحمد لله الذي وهب لي من الذريه ( فلان وفلانه )ان ربي سميع الدعاء .

اللهم بارك لي فيما وهبتني من ذريه واوزعني ان اشكر نعمتك ياوهاب.

اللهم بلغني اشدهم وبلغهم رشدهم وارزقني برهم والحقني بهم في الصالحين .

ربي هذه ذريتي ( فلان وفلانه ) اعيذها بك ربي وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم .

اللهم اني اعيذ ذريتي بكلماتك التامه من كل شيطان وهامه ومن كل عين لامه .

اللهم اني اعيذ ذريتي بكلماتك التامات من شر ما خلقت .

ربي وانزع ما في صدور ذريتي من غل واجعلهم اخوانا متحابين متوادين متعاطفين متواصلين .

ربي ألف بين قلوب ذريتي فانني لو انفقت ما في الارض جميعا ما الفت بين قلوبهم .

ربنا واجعلنا من الذين امنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم بايمان.

ربي اجعل ذريتي ممن هو محسن لنفسه ولاتجعل منهم من هو ظالم لنفسه مبين .

ربي اجعلني وذريتي ممن يحب ويوقر ويعظم وتنفعه النبوة والكتاب.

ربي اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء ربي اصلح لي في ذريتي إني تبت اليك وإني من المسلمين.


ربنا واجعلنا ووالدينا وازواجنا وذريتنا واخواننا ممن اجتبيتهم صراطك المستقيم .

ربنا وادخلنا في زمرة من انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين.
ربنا وادخلنا في زمرة من وعدتهم جنات عدن يدخلونها ومن صلح من ابائهم وازواجهم وذرياتهم سبحانك لا تخلف الميعاد.

ربي اظل ذريتي بظلك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك ربي وارزقهم اسباب ذلك الظل المبارك.

ربي اجعل ذريتي ممن رضيت عنهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون.
ربي ارزق ذريتي عيش السعداء وموت الشهداء ومرافقة الصالحين والحشر مع الانبياء .

ربي ارزقهم صحبة الاخيار وخصال الاطهار وتوكل الاطيار .

اللهم اعني على تربية ذريتي التربية الصالحة التي تحبها وترضاها .

ربي بلغني فيهم غاية املي ومناي ومرادي فيهم في الدنيا والاخره

ربي قد بذلت في تربية ذريتي في سبيلك وعلى سبيلك جهدي ووسعي وطاقتي واجتهادي فاللهم لا تخيب سعي من سعى و من قصدك ورجاك وبلغني فيهم ربي طموحي وفوق ما اطمح بحولك وقوتك وهدايتك وابرأ اليك من ثمرة جهدي وسعي
ربي متعني ببرهم في حياتي واسعدني بدعائهم في مماتي وشرفني بهم برضاك عني وعنهم يوم نلقاك

وصلى اللهم وسلم على سيدنا محمد والحمد لله رب العالمين

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 * مسائكم سَّلاسل من ( فرح) . تلتف حول أحزانكم ..... وتخنقها*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 * يا من أعطانا خير ما في خزائنه ، الإيمان به قبل السؤال لا تمنعنا عفوك مع السؤال*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ



عندما نثق بأن الله قريب جداً
كل الأشياء تصبح بخير
صباحكم ثقة برب العباد...,
ودعاء لاينعقد الابيقين
صباحكم بشارات خير...,
فــــ يارب أكرمنا بـــــ خيرك ياجواد



يا صبــــــاح الخـــــيرات والمســـرات
ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 *النسيان هو الكالسيوم الوحيد الذي يقاوم هشاشةَ الأمل

اللهم لا تنسينا ذكرك ولا تهتك عنا سترك ولا تجعلنا من الغافلين
أفـــرح الله قلوبكم ،، وأزال همــومكم وأنساكم اياها ان شاءالله*


ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ



أفتـــحُ بـــاب الأمــل
على إيمان ويقين بــــأن جميع أمالـــــي
سوف تتحقق يـــــومــــآ مـــــــــــآ
هذا ربـــــــــــي
ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 *قال سفيان الثوري- رحمه الله- يومًا لأصحابه: أخبروني لو كانَ معكم من يرفع الحديث إلى السلطان أكنتم تتكلمون بشيء؟! قالوا: لا.. قال: فإن معكم من يرفع الحديث إلى الله عز وجل. 

الله ناظري , الله شاهدي , الله مطلع عليّ*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ



دعاء مظلوم 


عندما بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معاذا إلى اليمن فقال: " اتق دعوة المظلوم فإنها ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب " البخاري

فالدعاء سلاح فريد وقوي يملكه المظلوم فما إن يرفع المظلوم يديه إلى السماء إلا و يأتيه الرد من الملك العزيز الجبار الله سبحانه وتعالى مباشرة: " وعزتي وجلالي لأنصرنك ولو بعد حين "

فأي سلاح هذا وأي قوة أعطاها الله سبحانه للمظلومين والمقهورين والمستضعفين, والله لو يعلم الظالم قوة وأثر هذا السلاح بيد المظلوم لما ظلمه قط و ما تجرأ على ذلك,

رفعت يدي إلى الله وقلت يا رب أغلقت الأبواب إلا بابك وانقطعت الأسباب إلا إليك ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك يا رب اللّهم إنّي ومن ظلمني من عبيدك ، نواصينا بيدك ، تعلم مستقرّنا ومستودعنا ، وتعلم منقلبنا ومثوانا، وسرّنا وعلانيتنا ، وتطلع على نيّاتنا ، وتحيط بضمائرنا ، علمك بما نبديه كعلمك بما نخفيه ، ومعرفتك بما نبطنه كمعرفتك بما نظهره ، ولا ينطوي عليك شيء من أمورنا ، ولا يستتر دونك حال من أحوالنا ، ولا لنا منك معقل يحصننا ، ولا حرز يحرزنا ، ولا هارب يفوتك منّا .

اللهم ان الظالم مهما كان سلطانه لا يمتنع منك فسبحانك أنت مدركه أينما سلك، وقادر عليه أينما لجأ، فمعاذ المظلوم بك، وتوكّل المقهور عليك، اللهم أنى أستغيث بك بعدما خذلني كل مغيث من البشر، وأستصرخك إذا قعد عنى كل نصير من عبادك، وأطرق بابك بعد ما أغلقت الأبواب المرجوة، اللهم انك تعلم ما حلّ بي قبل أن أشكوه إليك، فلك الحمد سميعاً بصيراً لطيفاً قديراً.

.

يا رب ها أنا ذا يا ربي أسير سجين في يدي الظالم، مغلوب مبغيّ عليّ مظلوم، قد قلّ صبري وضاقت حيلتي، وانغلقت عليّ المذاهب إلاّ إليك، وانسدّت عليّ الجهات إلاّ جهتك، والتبست عليّ أموري في دفع مكروهه عنّي، واشتبهت عليّ الآراء في إزالة ظلمه، وخذلني من استنصرته من عبادك، وأسلمني من تعلّقت به من خلقك ً وغدر بي وطعنني القريب الصديق، فاستشرت نصيحي فأشار عليّ بالرغبة إليك، واسترشدت دليلي فلم يدلّني إلاّ عليك.

فرجعت إليك يا مولاي صاغراً راغماً مستكيناً، عالماً أنّه ﻻ فرج إلاّ عندك، ولا خلاص لي إلاّ بك، انتجز وعدك في نصرتي، وإجابة دعائي، فإنّك قلت وقولك الحق الذي ﻻ يردّ ولا يبدل: ( وَمَنْ عَاقَبَ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبَ بِهِ ثُمَّ بُغِيَ عَلَيْهِ لَيَنصُرَنَّهُ اللهُ ) وقلت جلّ جلالك وتقدّست أسماؤك: ( ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ )، وأنا فاعل ما أمرتني به لا منّاً عليك، وكيف أمن به وأنت عليه دللتني، فاستجب لي كما وعدتني يا من ﻻ يخلف الميعاد.

وإنّي لأعلم يا رب أنّ لك يوماً تنتقم فيه من الظالم للمظلوم، وأتيقّن أنّ لك وقتاً تأخذ فيه من الغاصب للمغصوب، لأنّك ﻻ يسبقك معاند، ولا يخرج عن قبضتك أحد، ولا تخاف فوت فائت، ولكن ضعفي ﻻ يبلغ بي الصبر على أناتك وانتظار حلمك، فقدرتك يا ربي فوق كلّ قدرة، وسلطانك غالب على كل سلطان، ومعاد كلّ أحد إليك وإن أمهلته، ورجوع كلّ ظالم إليك وإن أنظرته.

يا رب أنى أحب العفو لأنك تحب العفو فإن كان في قضائك النافذ، وقدرتك الماضية أن ينيب أو يتوب، أو يرجع عن ظلمي أو يكفّ مكروهه عنّي، وينتقل عن عظيم ما ظلمني به، فأوقع ذلك في قلبه الساعة الساعة وتب عليه وأعفو عنه يا كريم.

يا رب اللهم انتقم من الظالم في ليلة ﻻ أخت لها، وساعةٍ ﻻ شفاء منها، وبنكبة ﻻ انتعاش معها، وبعثرةٍ ﻻ إقالة منها، ونغّص نعيمه، وأره بطشتك الكبرى، ونقمتك المثلى، وقدرتك التي هي فوق كل قدرة، وسلطانك الذي هو أعزّ من سلطانه، واغلبه لي بقوّتك القوية، ومحالك الشديد، وامنعني منه بمنعتك التي كل خلق فيها ذليل، وابتله بفقرٍ ﻻ تجبره، وبسوء ﻻ تستره، وكله إلى نفسه فيما يريد، إنّك فعّال لما تريد.

يا رب اللهم عليك بمن ظلمني اللهم اسقم جسده، وانقص أجله، وخيّب أمله، وأزل ظلمه، واجعل شغله في بدنه، ولا تفكّه من حزنه، وصيّر كيده في ضلال، وأمره إلى زوال، ونعمته إلى انتقال، وجدّه في سفال، وسلطانه في اضمحلال، وعافيته إلى شر مآل، وأمِتْه بغيظه إذا أمتّه، وأبقه لحزنه إن أبقيته، وقني شرّه وهمزه ولمزه، وسطوته وعداوته، فإنّك أشدّ بأساً وأشدّ تنكيلاً

يا رب الظالم ملك أسباب القوة في الدنيا وأنا عبيدك لا أملك إلا إيماني بك وتوكلي عليك ودعائي

يا رب ان الظالم جمع جنده وسلاحه وسجونه وزنازينه ومنع عنى الأهل والأحباب وتركني في ظلمة الزنزانة على الأرض والتراب وأنا عبيدك جمعت له ما استطعت من الدعاء

يا رب تمنيت لمن ظلمني الهداية والتوبة وتمنى هلاكي وتدميري ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك0 فمن يا رب على دعوة عبيدك المسكين الفقير بوعزتى وجلالك لأنصرنك ولو بعد حين


يا رب

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

يقول الإمام احمد بن حنبل رحمـہ اللّـہ
كنت اسير في طريقي فإذا بقاطع طريق يسرق الناس , وبعدها بأيام رأيت نفس الشخص اللص
يصلي في المسجد
فذهبت إليـہ وقلت ؛ هذة المعاملـہ لا تليق بالمولى تبارك وتعالى , ولن يقبل اللّـہ منك
هذه الصلاة وتلك أعمالك
فقال السارق ؛ يا إمام , بيني وبين اللّـہ ابواب كثيرة مغلقـہ , فأحببت ان اترك باباَ
واحداَ مفتوحاَ .
وبعد اشهر قليلـہ ذهبت لأداء فريضـہ الحج , وفي أثناء طوافي رأيت رجلا متعلقآ بأستار
الكعبـہ .. يقول ؛ ’’ تبت إليك .. ارحمني , لن أعود الى معصيتك ‘‘
فتأملت هذا الأواه المنيب الذي يناجي ربـہ ، فوجدتـہ لص الأمس !


فقلت في نفسي ؛ ( ترك باباَ مفتوحاَ ففتح اللّـہ لـہ كل الأبواب ) ..

فإياك ان تغلق جميع الأبواب بينك وبين اللّـہ عز وجر . حتى ولو كنت عاصياَ وتقترف معاصي كثيرة , فعسى باباَ واحداَ أن يفتح لك ابواباَ كثيرة .

يقول الله عز وجل : أنا عند ظن عبدي بي . وأنا معه حين يذكرني . إن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي . وإن ذكرني في ملإ ، ذكرته في ملإ هم خير منهم . وإن تقرب مني شبرا ، تقربت إليه ذراعا . وإن تقرب إلي ذراعا ، تقربت منه باعا . وإن أتاني يمشي ، أتيته هرولة . وفي رواية : بهذا الإسناد . ولم يذكر " وإن تقرب إلي ذراعا ، تقربت منه باعا " .

الراوي: أبو هريرة 
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 *قال الإمام ابن القيّم -رحمه الله-
العمل بغير إخلاص ولا اقتداء كالمسافر يملأ جرابه رملاً يثقله ولا ينفعه

اللهم إنا نسألك الإخلاص في القول والعمل، وكلمة الحق في الغضب والرضا، وخشيتك في الغيب والشهادة*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *يا بنى ان الذهب يجرب بالنار والعبد الصالح يجرب بالبلاء فاذا أحب الله قوما ابتلاهم فمن رضى فله الرضى ومن سخط فله السخط

من حكم لقمان الحكيم

اللهم أرضِنا وارضَ عنا، وإلى غيرك لا تكلنا*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

لسَتُ مُستاءھ منَ
ظنونَ الـآخرين . .
و لـآ أسعى ل / تَصحيحّ ظنونھم 
لـأنّ : [ خآلقيّ ] 
يعلم مــــا في قلبي 
و ھذا يكفينيّ ''') ♥

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 *اللهم انا نسألك لسانا رطبا بذكرك .. وقلبا منعما بشكرك .. وبدنا هينا لينا بطاعتك..ونسألك مع ذلك ما لا عين رأت ولا اذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر .*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ



حين أهتف بـــــــــ يــــــــارب
لا يعني ذلك أنني أصارع جرحاً عميقاً
ٲو حزناً خبئتھ ب صمت . .
بل أشعر فقط ل روحي ملاذ ♥
” يــــــارب ” …

كثيراً ما أرددها بصوت جمهوري أو همس خافت
كلمة هي كالأكسجين ،
تعيد إلى صدري هدوء أنفاسهَ . .
وأيضاً تشعرني بأن للدنيا معنى أعيش من أجله
ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *لاتشكي من الأيام فليس لها بديل...ولاتبكي على الدنيا مادام آخرها الرحيل...واجعل ثقتك بالله ليس لها مثيل...وتوكل على الله حق التوكل فإنه على كل شئ وكيل...واستغل حياتك في ذكر و شكر الله تجد كل مافيها جميل...واكثر من الإستغفار فإنه للهموم يزيل...

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ


اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك واجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فارحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين.

يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي.


ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *يــا رب سخر لي أحبابــك .. ويسـر لي أسبابـك .. واجزنــي خيــر ثوابــك ..
يا رب كن لي حبيبــاً .. وكن لي قريبــاً ..وكن لدعائــي مجيبــاً ..
.. يــا رب ارضَ عنــي رضــىً لا أحــزن بعــده أبــدا ..
...
.. يــ♥ــا رب ..
.♥. اللهـــم آميــــن .♥.*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ



«إذا أردت أن تعرف مستقبل أمة فانظر إلى ما يقرأه أطفالها»

حكمة صينية
ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *قال آلشآفعيْ : لو كنت مغتاباً أحداً لآ أغتبت
[ اُمي ] ..!!..
فـإنهآ [ أحق النآس ] بــــــحسناتي

اللهم أعنا على حفظ الجوارح، ويسرنا للعمل الصالح، واهدنا لأحسن الأقوال والأعمال، لا يهدي لأحسنها إلا أنت واصرف عنا سيئها لايصرف عنا سيئها الا انت*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 *شـهـر الـغـفـران والـعـتـق مـن الـنـيـران ♥
♥ كـم اشـتـقـنـا لـلـصـيـام ♥
♥ كـم اشـتـقـنـا لـشـهر يـكـثـر فـيـه ذكـر الـرحـمـن ♥
♥ كـم اشـتـقـنـا لأجـواء الـعـبـادة فـيـه ♥
♥ كـم اشـتـقـنـا لـفـتـح أبـواب الـجـنـان ♥
...♥ كـم اشـتـقـنـا لإغـلاق أبـواب الـنـيـران ♥
♥ كـم نـتـمـنـى سـرعـة مـرور بـاقـى الأيـام ♥
♥ الـلـهـم بـلـغـنـا رمـضـان♥
♥ واجـعـلـنـا مـن عـتـقـاء الـنـيـران ♥
اللّهم بلّغنا رمضان*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *كانت عائشة رضي الله عنها تعطر الدرهم وتعطيه للفقير، قالت: أعلم أنه لا يقع في كف الفقير، ولكن يقع في كف الرحمن. والفقير يدعو لها: جزاك الله خيراً يا أم المؤمنين! وتقول: بل جزاك أنت؛ لأنك حملت زادنا إلى الآخرة*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *يارب ذاك رجب
شهر بركة قد ذهب
وهذا شعبان بخيره قد وجب
فيارب كما بلغتنا شعبان ومن قبله رجب
بلغنا رمضان وليلة قدره وجنبنا فيه الصخب
واقبل منا صيامنا وقيامنا ومن نحب
وفيه ارزقنا الرحمة والمغفره والعتق من اللهب*


ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *اللهـــــــــــــم
هون على أحبتي كل صعب واجعل حياتهم كالماء العذب*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المختصر المفيد في صلاة الوتر


والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد:

1- فضل صلاة الوتر:
إن صلاة الوتر فضلها عظيم، وأعظم ما يدل على ذلك هو:-
أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يدعها في حضر ولا سفر، وهذا دليل واضح على أهميتها.

2- حكم صلاة الوتر:
الوتر سنة مؤكدة.

3- وقت صلاة الوتر:
أجمع العلماء على أن وقت الوتر لا يدخل إلا بعد العشاء، وأنه يمتد إلى الفجر.
فعن أبي بصرة رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
" إن الله زادكم صلاة فصلوها بين العشاء والفجر" رواه أحمد.

4- أفضل وقت لصلاة الوتر:
الأفضل تأخير فعلها إلى آخر الليل وذلك لمن وثق باستيقاظه لحديث
جابر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله عليه وسلم: " من خاف أن لا يقوم آخر الليل ، فليوتر أوله، ومن طمع أن يقوم آخره فليوتر آخر الليل، فإن صلاة آخر الليل مشهودة ، وذلك أفضل " أخرجه مسلم.

5- عدد ركعات الوتر:
ليس للوتر ركعات معينة، وإنما أقله ركعة، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" الوتر ركعة من آخر الليل " رواه مسلم.
ولا يكره الوتر بواحدة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" ومن أحب أن يوتر بواحدة، فليفعل " أخرجه أبو داود
وأفضل الوتر إحدى عشرة ركعة يصليها مثنى مثنى ويوتر بواحدة
لقول عائشة رضي الله عنها: " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي بالليل إحدى عشرة ركعة يوتر منها بواحدة " وفي لفظ " يسلم بين كل ركعتين ويوتر بواحدة" أخرجه مسلم.
ويصح أكثر من ثلاث عشرة ركعة ولكن يختمهن بوتر كما جاء في الحديث: " صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى فإذا خشيت الصبح أوتر بواحدة" أخرجه البخاري.

6- القراءة في الوتر:
يسن للمصلي أن يقرأ في الركعة الأولى من الوتر بـ { سبح اسم ربك الأعلى } وفي الركعة الثانية بـ { قل ياأيها الكافرون } وفي الثالثة بـ { قل هو الله أحد }
لحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ في الركعة الأولى بـ { سبح اسم ربك الأعلى } وفي الثانية بـ { قل ياأيها الكافرون } وفي الثالثة بـ { قل هو الله أحد } والمعوذتين " أخرجه الترمذي.

7- القنوت في الوتر:
القنوت في الوتر مستحب وليس بواجب، والدليل على مشروعيته:
أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقنت في ركعة الوتر ولم يفعله إلاّ قليلاً.
ولما روي عن الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما قال: " علمني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلمات أقولهن في الوتر: اللهم اهدني فيمن هديت، وعافني فيمن عافيت، وتولني فيمن توليت، وبارك لي فيما أعطيت، وقني شر ما قضيت، إنك تقضي ولا يقضى عليك، إنه لا يذل من واليت، تباركت ربنا وتعاليت " أخرجه أبو داود.

8- محل القنوت:
القنوت في الوتر يكون في الركعة الأخيرة من الوتر بعد الفراغ من القراءة وقبل الركوع، كما
يصح بعد الرفع من الركوع وكلها قد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

9- قضاء من فاته الوتر:
ذهب جمهور العلماء إلى مشروعية قضاء الوتر.
فقد جاء عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" من نام عن وتره أو نسيه فليصله إذا ذكره " أخرجه أبو داود.
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: " إذا أصبح أحدكم ولم يوتر فليوتر " أخرجه الحاكم.

والسنة قضاؤها ضحى بعد ارتفاع الشمس وقبل وقوفها, شفعاً لا وتراً، فإذا كانت عادتك الإيتار بثلاث ركعات في الليل فنمت عنها أو نسيتها شرع لك أن تصليها نهاراً أربع ركعات في تسليمتين، وإذا كانت عادتك الإيتار بخمس ركعات في الليل فنمت عنها أو نسيتها شرع لك أن تصلي ست ركعات في النهار في ثلاث تسليمات، وهكذا الحكم فيما هو أكثر من ذلك.

10- حكم ترك صلاة الوتر:
فقد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن ذلك فقال: " الحمد لله، الوتر سنة باتفاق المسلمين، ومن أصر على تركه فإنه ترد شهادته، والوتر أوكد من سنة الظهر والمغرب والعشاء، والوتر أفضل الصلاة من جميع تطوعات النهار، كصلاة الضحى، بل أفضل الصلاة بعد المكتوبة صلاة الليل، وأوكد ذلك الوتر وركعتا الفجر، 

والله أعلم ".

هذا والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد



ما هو القنوت، أي ما معنى القنوت؟

القنوت له معاني: منها: دوام الطاعة، ومنها : الخشوع، ومنها: السكوت. ولكن المراد بالقنوت في الوتر أن يأتي بدعوات بعد الوتر، علمها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الحسن بن علي، إذا رفع من الركوع في الركعة الأخيرة وهي التي يوتر بها: يقول بعد الركوع وبعد الذكر المشروع ربنا ولك الحمد إلى أخره يقول: (اللهم اهدني فيمن هديت، وعافني فيمن عافيت، وتولني فيمن توليت، وبارك لي فيما أعطيت، وقني شر ما قضيت، فإنك تقضي ولا يقضى عليك، فإنه لا يذل من واليت ولا يعز من عاديت تباركت ربنا وتعاليت). (اللهم إني أعوذ برضاك من سخطك، وبعفوك من عقوبتك ، وأعوذ بك منك لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك). هذا المشروع في قنوت الوتر سواء كان أوتر في أول الليل أو في وسط الليل أو أخره، وهذا علمه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- الحسن بن علي، قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم – علمني رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- أقولهن في قنوت الوتر: (اللهم اهدني فيمن هديت، وعافني فيمن عافيت، وتولني فيمن توليت، وبارك لي فيمن أعطيت، وقني شر ما قضيت، فإنه يقضى ولا يقضى عليك، إنه لا يذل من واليت ، ولا يعز من عاديت، تباركت ربنا وتعاليت). هذا نهاية خبر الحسن. وزاد في رواية أخرى أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يقول في وتره: (اللهم إني أعوذ برضاك من سخطك، وبعفوك من عقوبتك، وأعوذ بك منك لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك). وإن زاد دعوات أخرى غير طويلة فلا بأس.

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ



صلاة الاستخارة .. حكمها - وكيفية صلاتها - وتنبيهات وأمور هامة


كيفية صلاة الاستخارة


ماهي الاستخارة ؟
الاسْتِخَارَةُ لُغَةً : طَلَبُ الْخِيَرَةِ فِي الشَّيْءِ . يُقَالُ : اسْتَخِرْ اللَّهَ يَخِرْ لَك .
وَاصْطِلَاحًا : طَلَبُ الاخْتِيَارِ . أَيْ طَلَبُ صَرْفِ الْهِمَّةِ لِمَا هُوَ الْمُخْتَارُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالأَوْلَى , بِالصَّلاةِ , أَوْ الدُّعَاءِ الْوَارِدِ فِي الِاسْتِخَارَةِ .
وهي : طلب الخيرة في شيء ، وهي استفعال من الخير أو من الخيرة – بكسر أوله وفتح ثانيه ، بوزن العنبة ، واسم من قولك خار الله له ، واستخار الله : طلب منه الخيرة ، وخار الله له : أعطاه ما هو خير له ، والمراد : طلب خير الأمرين لمن احتاج إلى أحدهما .(ابن حجر : فتح الباري في شرح صحيح البخاري)

حكمها :
أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ الاسْتِخَارَةَ سُنَّةٌ , وَدَلِيلُ مَشْرُوعِيَّتِهَا مَا رَوَاهُ الْبُخَارِيُّ عَنْ جَابِرٍ رضي الله عنه ( اللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَسْتَخِيرُكَ بِعِلْمِكَ , وَأَسْتَقْدِرُكَ بِقُدْرَتِكَ , وَأَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ الْعَظِيمِ ( الحديث ..

متى يحتاج العبد إلى صلاة الاستخارة ؟
فإن العبد في هذه الدنيا تعرض له أمور يتحير منها وتتشكل عليه ، فيحتاج للجوء إلى خالق السموات والأرض وخالق الناس ، يسأله رافعاً يديه داعياً مستخيراً بالدعاء ، راجياً الصواب في الطلب ، فإنه أدعى للطمأنينة وراحة البال . فعندما يقدم على عمل ما كشراء سيارة ، أو يريد الزواج أو يعمل في وظيفة معينة أو يريد سفراً فإنه يستخير له .
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ما ندم من استخار الخالق ، وشارو المخلوقين ، وثبت في أمره . وقد قال سبحانه وتعالى : ( فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ لِنتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ ) (سورة آل عمرا ن : 159) ، وقال
قتادة : ما تشاور قوم يبتغون وجه الله إلا هدوا إلى أرشد أمرهم.
قال النووي رحمه الله تعالى : في باب الاستخارة والمشاورة :
والاستخارة مع الله ، والمشاورة مع أهل الرأي والصلاح ، وذلك أن الإنسان عنده قصور أو تقصير ، والإنسان خلق ضعيفاً ، فقد تشكل عليه الأمور ، وقد يتردد فيها فماذا يصنع ؟

دعاء صلاة الاستخارة
عَنْ جَابِرٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُعَلِّمُنَا الاسْتِخَارَةَ فِي الأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا كَمَا يُعَلِّمُنَا السُّورَةَ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ يَقُولُ : إذَا هَمَّ أَحَدُكُمْ بِالأَمْرِ فَلْيَرْكَعْ رَكْعَتَيْنِ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْفَرِيضَةِ ثُمَّ لِيَقُلْ : ( اللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَسْتَخِيرُكَ بِعِلْمِكَ , وَأَسْتَقْدِرُكَ بِقُدْرَتِكَ , وَأَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ الْعَظِيمِ فَإِنَّكَ تَقْدِرُ وَلا أَقْدِرُ , وَتَعْلَمُ وَلا أَعْلَمُ , وَأَنْتَ عَلامُ الْغُيُوبِ , اللَّهُمَّ إنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرَ (هنا تسمي حاجتك ) خَيْرٌ لِي فِي دِينِي وَمَعَاشِي وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِي أَوْ قَالَ : عَاجِلِ أَمْرِي وَآجِلِهِ , فَاقْدُرْهُ لِي وَيَسِّرْهُ لِي ثُمَّ بَارِكْ لِي فِيهِ , اللَّهُمَّ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرَ (هنا تسمي حاجتك ) شَرٌّ لِي فِي دِينِي وَمَعَاشِي وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِي أَوْ قَالَ : عَاجِلِ أَمْرِي وَآجِلِهِ , فَاصْرِفْهُ عَنِّي وَاصْرِفْنِي عَنْهُ وَاقْدُرْ لِي الْخَيْرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ ثُمَّ ارْضِنِي بِهِ . وَيُسَمِّي حَاجَتَهُ ) وَفِي رواية ( ثُمَّ رَضِّنِي بِهِ( رَوَاهُ الْبُخَارِيُّ (1166)

كيفية صلاة الاستخارة ؟
1- تتوضأ وضوءك للصلاة .
2- النية .. لابد من النية لصلاة الاستخارة قبل الشروع فيها .
3- تصلي ركعتين .. والسنة أن تقرأ بالركعة الأولى بعد الفاتحة بسورة (قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ) ، وفي الركعة الثانية بعد الفاتحة بسورة (قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ) .
4- وفي آخر الصلاة تسلم .
5- بعد السلام من الصلاة ترفع يديك متضرعا ً إلى الله ومستحضرا ً عظمته وقدرته ومتدبرا ً بالدعاء .
6- في أول الدعاء تحمد وتثني على الله عز وجل بالدعاء .. ثم تصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والأفضل الصلاة الإبراهيمية التي تقال بالتشهد . « اللّهُمَّ صَلّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحمَّدٍ كمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى إبراهيم وَعَلَى آلِ إبْرَاهيمَ وَبَارِكْ عَلَى مُحمَّدٍ وعَلَى آلِ مُحمَّدٍ كمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى إبْرَاهيمَ وَعَلَى آلِ إبْرَاهيمَ في العالمينَ إنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ » أو بأي صيغة تحفظ .
7- تم تقرأ دعاء الاستخارة : ( اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْتَخِيرُكَ بِعِلْمِكَ وَأَسْتَقْدِرُكَ بِقُدْرَتِكَ ... إلى آخر الدعاء .
8- وإذا وصلت عند قول : (اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرَ (( هنا تسمي الشيء المراد له
مثال : اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرَ (( سفري إلى بلد كذا أو شراء سيارة كذا أو الزواج من بنت فلان ابن فلان أو غيرها من الأمور )) ثم تكمل الدعاء وتقول : خَيْرٌ لِي فِي دِينِي وَمَعَاشِي وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِي أَوْ قَالَ عَاجِلِ أَمْرِي وَآجِلِهِ فَاقْدُرْهُ لِي وَيَسِّرْهُ لِي ثُمَّ بَارِكْ لِي فِيهِ .
تقولها مرتين .. مرة بالخير ومرة بالشر كما بالشق الثاني من الدعاء : وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرَ شَرٌّ لِي فِي دِينِي وَمَعَاشِي وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِي ... إلى آخر الدعاء .
9- ثم تصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. كما فعلت بالمرة الأولى الصلاة الإبراهيمية التي تقال بالتشهد .
10- والآن انتهت صلاة الاستخارة .. تاركا ً أمرك إلى الله متوكلا ً عليه .. واسعى في طلبك ودعك من الأحلام أو الضيق الذي يصابك .. ولا تلتفت إلى هذه الأمور بشيء .. واسعى في أمرك إلى آخر ماتصل إليه .

طرق الاستخارة :
الطريق الأول : استخارة رب العالمين عز وجل الذي يعلم ما كان وما يكون وما لم يكن لو كان كيف يكون .
الطريق الثاني :استشارة أهل الرأي والصلاح والأمانة ، قال سبحانه وتعالى :{وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْر}
وهذا خطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال سبحانه وتعالى : { فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ } (سورة آل عمرا ن : 159) ، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أسدُ الناس رأياً و أصوبهم صواباً ، يستشير أصحابه في بعض الأمور التي تشكل عليه ، وكذلك خلفاؤه من بعده كانوا يستشيرون أهل الرأي والصلاح .

ما هو المقدم المشورة أو الاستخارة ؟
أختلف العلماء هل المقدم المشورة أو الاستخارة ؟ والصحيح ما رجحه الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله –شرح رياض الصالحين – أن الاستخارة تقدم أولاً ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِذَا هَمَّ أَحَدُكُمْ بِالأمْرِ فَلْيَرْكَعْ رَكْعَتَيْنِ …إلى أخره ) ثم إذا كررتها ثلاث مرات ولم يتبين لك الأمر ، فاستشر ، ثم ما أشير عليك به فخذ به وإنما قلنا : إنه يستخير ثلاث مرات ، لأنه من عادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه إذا دعا دعا ثلاثاً ، وقال بعض أهل العلم أنه يكرر الصلاة حتى يتبين له للإنسان خير الأمرين .

شروط الاستشارة (الشخص الذي تستشيره) :
1- أن يكون ذا رأي وخبرة في الأمور وتأن وتجربة وعدم تسرع .
2- أن يكون صالحاً في دينه ، لأن من ليس صالحا ً في دينه ليس بأمين وفي الحديث ، عن أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه يَقُولُ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : (لا إِيمَانَ لِمَنْ لا أَمَانَةَ لَهُ وَلا دِينَ لِمَنْ لا عَهْدَ لَهُ ) لأنه إذا كان غير صالح في دينه فإنه ربما يخون والعياذ بالله ، ويشير بما فيه الضرر ، أو يشير بما لا خير فيه ، فيحصل بذلك من الشر ما لله به عليم .

أمور يجب مراعاتها والانتباه لها :
1- عود نفسك الاستخارة في أي أمر مهما كان صغيراً .
2- أيقن بأن الله تعالى سيوفقك لما هو خير ، واجمع قلبك أثناء الدعاء وتدبره وافهم معانيه العظيمة .
3- لا يصح أن تستخير بعد الفريضة ، بل لابد من ركعتين خاصة بالاستخارة .
4- إن أردت أن تستخير بعد سنة راتبة أو صلاة ضحى أو غيرها من النوافل ، فيجوز بشرط أن تنوي الاستخارة قبل الدخول في الصلاة ، أما إذا أحرمت بالصلاة فيها ولم تنوِ الاستخارة فلا تجزئ .
5- إذا احتجت إلى الاستخارة في وقت نهي (أي الأوقات المنهي الصلاة فيها)، فاصبر حتى تحلَّ الصلاة ، فإن كان الأمر الذي تستخير له يفوت فصلِّ في وقت النهي واستخر .
6- إذا منعك مانع من الصلاة - كالحيض للمرأة - فانتظر حتى يزول المانع ، فإن كان الأمر الذي تستخير له يفوت وضروري ، فاستخر بالدعاء دون الصلاة .
7- إذا كنت لا تحفظ دعاء الاستخارة فاقرأه من ورقة أو كتاب ، والأولى أن تحفظه .
8- يجوز أن تجعل دعاء الاستخارة قبل السلام من الصلاة - أي بعد التشهد - كما يجوز أن تجعله بعد السلام من الصلاة .
9- إذا استخرت فأقدم على ما أردت فعله واستمر فيه ، ولا تنتظر رؤيا في المنام أو شي من ذلك .
10- إذا لم يتبين لك الأصلح فيجوز أن تكرر الاستخارة .
11- لا تزد على هذا الدعاء شيئاً ، ولا تنقص منه شيئاً ، وقف عند حدود النص .
12- لا تجعل هواك حاكماً عليك فيما تختاره ، فلعل الأصلح لك في مخالفة ما تهوى نفسك (كالزواج من بنت معينه أو شراء سيارة معينه ترغبها أو غير ذلك ) بل ينبغي للمستخير ترك اختياره رأسا وإلا فلا يكون مستخيرا لله ، بل يكون غير صادق في طلب الخيرة
13- لا تنس أن تستشير أولي الحكمة والصلاح واجمع بين الاستخارة والاستشارة .
14- لا يستخير أحد عن أحد . ولكن ممكن جدًا أن تدعو الأم لابنها أو ابنتها أن يختار الله لها الخير ، في أي وقت وفي الصلاة .. في موضعين :
الأول: في السجود .
الثاني: بعد الفراغ من التشهد والصلاة على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصيغة الإبراهيمية
15- إذا شك في أنه نوى للاستخارة وشرع في الصلاة ثم تيقن وهو في الصلاة فينويها نافلة مطلقة . ثم يأتي بصلاة جديدة للاستخارة
16- إذا تعددت الأشياء فهل تكفي فيها استخارة واحدة أو لكل واحدة استخارة ؟ .. الجواب : الأولى والأفضل لكل واحدة استخارة وإن جمعها فلا بأس .
17- لا استخارة في المكروهات من باب أولى المحرمات .
18- لايجوز الاستخارة بالمسبحة أو القرآن (كما يفعله الشيعه)هداهم الله ، وإنما تكون الاستخارة بالطريقة المشروعة بالصلاة والدعاء .

فائدة :
قال عبد الله بن عمر : ( إن الرجل ليستخير الله فيختار له ، فيسخط على ربه ، فلا يلبث أن ينظر في العاقبة فإذا هو قد خار له ).
وفي المسند من حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( من سعادة ابن آدم استخارته الله تعالى ، ومن سعادة ابن آدم رضاه بما قضاه الله ، ومن شقوة ابن آدم تركه استخارة الله عز وجل ، ومن شقوة ابن آدم سخطه بما قضى الله ) ، قال ابن القيم فالمقدور يكتنفه أمران : الاستخارة قبله، والرضا بعده .

وقال عمر بن الخطاب : لا أبالي أصبحت على ما أحب أو على ما أكره ، لأني لا أدري الخير فيما أحب أو فيما أكره .
فيا أيها العبد المسلم لا تكره النقمات الواقعة والبلايا الحادثة ، فلرُب أمر تكرهه فيه نجاتك ، ولرب أمر تؤثره فيه عطبك ، قال سبحانه وتعالى : { وَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَى أَن تُحِبُّواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ وَاللّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ } (سورة البقرة : 216) .

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ما ندم من استخار الخالق ، وشاور المخلوقين ، وثبت في أمره .

وفقك الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

إذا قلتوا وش الطيبة وكيف في وقتنا تنشاف
”تعالوا وشوفوا بس♥ ♥[ أمـــي ]♥♥
ملامح وجهها تكفيُ 


 ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 
 ربي لا أرى شيئاً من الدنيا يدوم..ولاأرى فيها حالاً يستقيم
فــ اجعلني انطق فيها بعلم ....وأصمت فيها بحلم
اللهم احفظنا من شتات الامر„ ومس الضر وضيق الصدر 
وعذاب القبر وحلول الفقر , وتقلب الدهر والعسر…
 
 ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 
  
 لولا البلاء لكان سيدنا يوسف مُدلّلا فِي حضن أبِيه ! و لكِنّـه أصبح مع البلَاء ... عزِيز مِصر ..

أفنضيقُ بعد هذا ؟!

كُونوا عَلى يَقين أنْ هُناكَ شَيء يَنتظْرُكمَ بعَد الصَبر ! ليْبهركَم فيْنسيّكم مَرارَة الألَمْ .. فَهذا وَعدُ مَن رَبيّ:ـ

[ و بشر الصابرِيّنْ ]
 
 ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *إذا إحتجت للناس تطلب وأنت مطأطأ الرأس
وياريت وياعسى يعطونك مطلبك

لكن إذا أحتجت لرب الناس..تدعي وأنت رافع الرأس
معزز مكرم حتى في خضــوعك

فــــــــــــردد دائما :
يارب لاتجعل حاجتي عند غيرك,وإجعل دمعتي شوقاً لرؤيتك*


 ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 

  
إلـــــهـي قلت بيأس : إني أتألم…فقالت لي آياتك: “لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله”….
قلت… لا أحد يعلم ما يثقل قلبي فقالت لي آياتك: “إن الله يحول بين المرء وقلبه”
قلت ليس عندي أحد فقالت لي آياتك: “نحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد”
 قلت لا تنساني يا رب فقالت لي آياتك: “فاذكروني أذكركم”.
قلت أعطني أملا يارب فقالت لي آياتك: “إن مع العسر يسرا”
قلت كيف لأمنياتى أن تتحقق ؟فقالت لي آياتك: “ادعوني أستجب لكم

الحمدالله أنك يارب ربي
 
 ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 




 
 منْ روآئعَ خلق الله ,

[ قلب آمي ] ,

يارب ادمه نآبضآَ رآضيـــآًًَ عنيَ
 
  
 أنـــــا لا أتعـــــــــلـق بشــــــــئ ~~ 
أنا أتعـــــــــــــلق بواهـــــــــــــب كـــــــل شــــــــيء

 
ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 * في القلب سربً من الامنيات حققها يارب البريات*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 
  
 لله در أقوام , شغلهم حب مولاهم , عن لذات دنياهم 

يارب اجعلنا منهم

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

** *
* *اللهم يا قادراً على كل شيء .. اغفر لنا كل شيء وارحمنا برحمتك الواسعة التي رحمت بها كل شيء وإذا وقفنا بين يديك لا تسألنا عن أي شيء فإنك أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة .*

*اللهم يا أرحم الراحمين ارحمنا وإلى غيرك لا تكلنا وعن بابك لا تطردنا ومن نعمائك لا تحرمنا ومن شرور أنفسنا ومن شرور خلقك سلِّمْنا.*

*اللهم يامن لا يرد سائله ولا يـُخيِّب للعبد رجاءه إنا قد بسطنا إليك أكف الضراعة متوسلين إليك بأسمائك الحسنى ما علمنا منها وما لم نعلم.*

*اللهم ردنا إليك رداً جميلاً . اللهم ردنا إليك وأنت راضٍ عنا .*

*اللهم أعنا على الموت وكربته ، والقبر وغمته والصراط وزلته ويوم القيامة وروعته .*

*اللهم إني أسألك الراحة عند الموت والعفو عند الحساب .*

*اللهم لا تثقل بنا أرضا ولا تكرِّه بنا عبداً . اللهم لا تعذبني عند الموت .*

*اللهم ارزقني الشهادة في سبيلك والموت في بلد نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .*

*اللهم اجعلنا من الذين يحبونَ لقاءكَ وتحبُّ لقاءهم .*


*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم عدد ما ذكره الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكره الغافلون.*

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد في الأولين وصل على سيدنا محمد في الآخرين وصل على سيدنا محمد في الملأ الأعلى إلى يوم الدين.*
 *
*
ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *أوصيڪ بسجود الأسحار ودعاء العزيز الغفار ثم تذلل بين يدي خالقڪ ومولاڪ الذي يملڪ
ڪشف الضرِ عنڪ وتــفقد مواطن إجابة الدعاء واحرص عليها وستجد الفرج بإذن الله ((أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ ....))*


ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 ** *
* *القابض على دينه كالقابض على الجمر*

*هذا العنوان مقتبس من حديث نبوي شريف يقول فيه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب، فتن كقطع الليل المظلم، يصبح الرجل مؤمنا، ويمسي كافرا، يبيع قوم دينهم بعرض من الدنيا قليل، المتمسك يؤمئذ بدينه كالقابض على الجمر »- أو قال: «الشوك».. رواه البخاري ومسلم.*


*أي أن الالتزام بدين الله في هذا الزمان يحتاج إلى صبر شديد حتى يكون المتمسك بالسنة الصابر على الدين مثل المتمسك بالجمر يشعر بحرارتها وحرقتها، ويهم في كل لحظة بتركها وإلقائها.*

*وإذا كانت الفتن تدع الحليم حيران، فحري بنا أن نلجأ إلى الله تعالى ونسأله أن يعيذنا من الفتن ماظهر منها وما بطن، ولا سيما المعاصي التي انتشرت وتفشت في مجتمعنا بشكل رهيب حتى أصبح التحرر منها أمر صعب يحتاج إلى جهد جهيد وبذل وعناء.*

*فهدى الصالحين هو الاستعاذة من الفتن واللجوء إليه سبحانه.. وكان من دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :«أعوذ بالله من الفتن » وكان كبير التابعين محمد بن المنكدر - رحمه الله - يقول:« ليأتين على الناس زمان لا يخلص فيه إلا من دعا كدعاء الغريق».*


*هل تريد اجر خمسين من الصحابه,,,اقرأ هذا الحديث*

*إن من ورائكم أيام الصبر ، للمتمسك فيهن يومئذ بما أنتم عليه أجر خمسين منكم ، قالوا ، يا نبي الله أو منهم ؟ قال ، بل منكم*

*الراوي: عتبة بن غزوان*
*خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح*

*الله اكبر مااعظمك وماارحمك يارب اسالكم بالله احبتي بعد ماعرفتوا هالحديث في شي بالدنيا يستاهل نضيع هالاجر العظيم عشانه لاوالله*

*اللهم إنا نسألك فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات اللهم إنا نسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى اللهم أحفظنا من الشرور والآثام وباعد بيننا وبين الحرام اللهم أجعلنا من جندك الذين يذبون عن شرعك ويدعون إلى سبيلك اللهم أحفظ مجتمعنا ومجتمعات المسلمين من الفجور والعصيان ومن الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين*
 ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *اللهم إن في القبور أشخاص نحبهم وأحبونا فــــ اللهم
نسألك بكل اسم هو لك أن تغفر لہم وتنزل عليہم بہذه الساعة ضياء في قبورهم وسعة
وتؤنس وحشتہم اللہم متعہم بلذة النظر لوجہك الكريم وحرم وجوهہم على النار*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 
** *
مو شرط العمر ولآ الآشكال تعجبكـ ..*
*إفهـم قدر القلـوب وآفعالهآ ..*
*سامح وصافح ودع الخلق للخــالق ..*
*فـــــ (أنت) و ( هم ) و (نحن) رآحـلون ..*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
  *
* *
*

** 
*قال لقمان لإبنة وهو يعظه :*
*(يابني ليكن أول شيء تكتسبه بعد الايمان أخا صادقا فإنما مثله كمثل شجرة إن قعدت في ظلها أضلتك وإن إحتطبت من حطبها نفعك وإن أكلت من ثمرها وجدتة طيبا*

*أحبتي أسأل الله أن يجعل أخوتنا ومحبتنا فيه .. فو الله ما ربح محب إلا في الله .. وخسر كل من أحب في سواه .. فأحباب الهوى .. واصدقاء الشيطان .. لن يدوم لهم إخاء في الدنيا .. وأما يوم القيامه فكما قال تعالى ..*

*(الْأَخِلَّاء يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلَّا الْمُتَّقِينَ) ..*

*سورة الزخرف :67*

*أسأل الله أن يجعلنا من المتقين*

*أحبتي أتريدون ان يكون لكم يوم القيامة .. منابر من نور .؟؟*
*يغبطكم عليها النبيون والصديقون والشهداء ..*
*يقول الله تعالى في الحديث القدسي : "المتحابون على منابر من نور يغبطهم بمكانهم النبيون والصديقون والشهداء "*


*ألا تريدون أن يظلكم الله في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ؟؟*
*يوم تدنو الشمس من رؤوس الخلائق ...*
*يقول الله تعالى في الحديث القدسي : "حقت محبتي على المتحابين ، أظلهم في ظل العرش يوم القيامة ، يوم لا ظل إلا ظلي " رواه ابن أبي الدنيا وصححه الألباني ..*


*أسأل الله أن يجعلنا من المتحابين فيه ..*
*وأن يجعلنا من المتعاونين على الطاعة ..*


*اللهم اجعل كل حبى لك و ما كان لغيرِك فاجعله فيك .*
 *
* ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *قيمة كل شيءً هي قيمة الحاجة إليه ...
فــــ تراب شبر من الساحل
هو في نظرِ الغرِيق أثمن من كل ذهب الأرِض*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 ** *
* *لو رأيت الكل يمشي عكسك ..*
*لاتتردد .. ! إمشي ..*
*حتى لو . . أصبحت وحيداً !*
*فالوحدة خير من ان تعيش عكس نفسك*
*" لإرضاء غيرك "* 

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

----------


## om dana2012

لا اله الا الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## نور القلووب

بارك الله فيج اختي ويزاج الله خير 

الله يسهل لكم أموركم ويوفقكم ويرزقكم كل خير ياارب ..

سبحان الله ، والحمدلله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر . .!

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

** *
* *يا الله .. يا الله ..يا الله*
*استودعك نفسي استودعك همي وكربي وحزني وضيق عيشي*
*فحفني بعنايتك وعفوك وكرمك ورزقك الكريم ، وثبتني على الحق و على الصراط*
*المستقيم و ألهمني العزيمة على الرشد و شكر نعمتك وحسن عبادتك اللهم*
*انس وحشتي و أمن روعتي وأهدني وسددني ، و أسألك أن تأتيني في الدنيا*
*حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقني عذاب النار ...*

*يا الله .. يا الله ..يا الله*


*أسألك العفو و المعافاة و العافية في ديني ودنياي*
*اللهم تولى أمري كله ودبر لي حالي كله و أصلح لي شأني كله ، وارزقني من حيث*
*احتسب ومن حيث لا احتسب يا ارحم الراحمين .*

*يا الله .. يا الله ..يا الله*

*آتي نفوسنا تقواها وزكها فأنت خير من زكاها أنت وليها ومولاها .*

*يا الله .. يا الله ..يا الله*

*علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وتقبل منا صلاتنا وصيامنا و زكاتنا وسائر أعمالن*
*ا بجزيل الأجر و عظيم الثواب*
*و استجاب دعائنا بأفضل ما تكون الإجابة و أحسن ما يكون القبول*
*برحمتك يا حي يا قيوم ...*

*يا الله يا الله يا الله*

*علمنا كيف نخشاك وكيف ندعوك وكيف ترضى عنا وكيف نكون من عبادك المتقين*
*الصالحين المحسنين الهادين المهتدين بالله*
*يا ارحم الراحمين ... آمين آمين آمين .*

*والصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*
 *
* ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *إن سلكت طريقا إلى الله فاركض وإن صعب عليك فهرول وإن لم تستطع فتقدم حبوا وإياك أن ترجع فحالك اليوم يحدد عبورك على الصراط غدا

اللهم اجعلنا من عبادك الفائزين ..و عن النار مزحزحين ..و على الصراط من الناجين ..و بالجنات من الغانمين..*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *قال يحيى بن معاذ
من سر بخدمة الله سرت الأشياء كلها بخدمته
ومن قرت عينه بالله ، قرت عيون كل أحد بالنظر إليه

أسألك ياحي ياقيوم أن تثبتنا على طريق الهداية والتقوى مابقينا وأن تنفع بنا هذه الأمة...
اللهم اجعلنا مفاتيح للخير مغاليق للشر..اللهم سخرنـــا لخدمة دينك واستخدمنا في طاعتك.*

*
*
**
 *
أروع و أحلى هدية تهديها الزوجة لزوجها هي دعوات ترفعها لخالق الارض والسموات واساله سبحانه ان يتقبل مني ومنكم*


*اللهم اجعلني لزوجي كما يحب واجعله لي كما أحب واجعلنا لك كما تحب وارزقنا الذرية الصالحة كما نحب وكما تحب .. اللهم أهدني وأهدي زوجي واجعلنا من أهل بيت صالحين..*
*اللهم إني اسألك بإسمك الحبيب الكافي أن تكفينا كل شر*
*اللهم ألف بين قلبي وقلبه كما الفت بين قلوب عبادك..* 

*اللهم أجعل بيننا من المودة والرحمة أفضلها وارزقنا من الصبر والحلم أكمله واجعلنا على منابر من نور وأسعدني معه وبقربه في الدنيا وفي جنه السرور وأهدنا يالله لما فيه الخير والصلاح وارحمنا برحمتك يارحيم..*

*اللهم ياكريم ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك نستغيث اللهم اجب دعوتي وحقق لي أمنيتي ..اللهم اهدي زوجي للإيمان وثبته عليه اللهم اجعله من عبادك الصالحين الملتزمين بطاعتك وإتباع سنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. اللهم أبعده عن المعاصي والفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن اللهم اقنع قلبه من الدنيا وحب المال وارزقه بالرزق الحلال..*

*يارب يا حي يا قيوم أسألك بكل اسم سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحداً من خلقك أواستأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تعطي زوجي من خيرك أكثر مما يرجو وتسخر له ملائكةً من عندك وجنوداً في الأرض.*

*اللهم كما آمنت نبيك محمد في غار حراءوطمست أعين أعدائه آمن زوجي في نهاره وليله واطمس كل سوء عنه..*

*اللهم أرزق زوجي مع كل خفقة قلب وطرفة عين فرجاً ومخرجاً وعفواً وأمناً وإيماناً يارب العالمين اللهم اجعله لي كما أحب واجعلني له كما يحب واجعلنا لك كما تحب ربنا وترضى*

*اللهم دعوناك فاستجب لنا كما وعدتنا*

*اللهم امين اللهم استجب لي ياكريم ولجميع المسلمات والمسليمين*


*ღ♥ღღღ♥ღღ*

*يا شهر سبعه . .*
*أصدم (فتاياتنا ) بفرحة ♥*
*تحول أساميهم من فتاة*
*لــــ زوجه " فلان*

*يارب ارزق كل شباب وبنات المسليمين زوجات وازواج صالحين*
*اللهم امين*
 *
* ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *ما رحلوا لـ نبقى هم سبقونا : فقط
اللهم في كل دقيقة تمر على كل ميت وهو في قبره أسألك أن تفتح له باباً تهُب منه نسائم الجنة لايسد أبداً و أسألك اللهم أن تحسن خاتمتنا وتوفنا وأنت راضٍ عنا*


ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

 **
 *
* *لا تتوقع من نبتة الصبّار أن تثمر لك التفاح* 
*حاول أن تعرف أصل الأشياء وماضيها، كي لا يصدمك المستقبل معها*
ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
  *
* **
 *
* *ايها المشتاقون ﻟـِ نور جمالہ ؛صلوا عليه و سلموا تسليما*



*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد ، كما صليت على إبراهيم ، وعلى آل إبراهيم ، إنك حميد مجيد ، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ، كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم ، إنك حميد مجيد*
 ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *رمضان شهر التوبة فأي رمضان يكون رمضانك
: صعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المنبر فقال: " آمين، آمين، آمين " فقيلُ: يا رسول الله ، إنك صعدت المنبر فقلت: آمين آمين آمين !! فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن جبريل عليه السلام أتاني فقال: من أدرك شهرَ رمضان فلم يُغفر له فدخل النار فأبعده الله قل: آمين، قلت: آمين "*

**
 *
* *جمالك في اخلاقك وليس في مكياجك*

*!!!♥!!!*
*!!!♥!!!*
*!!!♥!!!*
*!!!♥!!!*
*!!!♥!!!*
*!!!♥!!!*
*!!!♥!!!*

*جمال المرأة ليس في مكـياجها*

*????????????? ♥ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*إنما في أخلاقهـا*

*في التزامهــا بدينهـا*

*وذكر ربهـا وطاعتـه*

*????????????? ♥ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*في سمعتهــا*

*في حجابهــا*

*في عفتهــا*

*في حيائهــا*

*في روحهـا*

*في مبادئهــا*

*في علاقاتهــا*

*في أسلوبهــا*

*في رقتهــا*

*في فطنة عقلهــا*

*وحسن تدبير أمورهـــا*

*في كـل ما يرضي ربهـــا*

*????????????? ♥ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*المكياج يزول ...... مع اول وضوء للصلاه ...*
*والقيم والاخلاق نبقى معكي مدى الحياة*

*جمالك في اخلاقك وليس في مكياجك*


*????????????? ♥ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
 ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *لا يعرف الاحزان من عرف الرحمن 
توكل على الرحمن في الأمر كله فما خاب حقاً من عليه توكلاً 
وكن واثقاً بالله واصبر لحكمه تفز بالذي ترجوه منه تفضلاً
فالإيمان بالله حصنٌ حصين ، ودرعٌ مكين ، يحمي من استجنَّ به من كلِّ شقاء ، ويدفع عنه كلَّ بلاء ، ويحيل الحياة إلى روضة رضا ، وواحة راحة ..
قال تعالى :*

* { أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام فهو على نور من ربه ..}*

*
* **
 *
* *إذا ضاقت الدروب فعليك بعلام الغيوب*


*إذا ضاق بك الأمر ففكر في ألم نشرح*



*قال ابن الجوزي :*

*(( ضاق بي أمر أوجب غما لازما دائما ، وأخذت أبالغ في الفكر في الخلاص من هذه الهموم بكل حيلة ، وبكل وجه ، فما رأيت طريقا للخلاص .. فعرضت لي هذه الآية : ) وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً)(الطلاق: من الآية2) ، فعلمت أن التقوى سبب للمخرج من كل غم ، فما كان إلا أن هممت بتحقيق التقوى فوجدت المخرج ..)).*

*قلت : التقوى عند العقلاء هي سبب كل خير ، فما وقع عقاب إلا بذنب ، وما رفع إلا بتوبة ، فالكدر والحزن والنكد إنما هو جزاء على أفعال قمت بها ، من تقصير في صلاة ، أو غيبة لمسلمة ، أو تهاون في حجاب ، أو ارتكاب محرم . إن من يخالف منهج الله لابد أن يدفع ثمن تقصيره ، وأن يسدد فاتورة إهماله ، فالذي خلق السعادة هو الرحمن الرحيم فكيف تطلب السعادة من غيره ؟، ولو أن الناس يملكون السعادة لما بقي في الأرض محروم ولا محزون ولا مهموم.*


*من كتاب اسعد إمراة في العالم* 
*من روائع فضيلةالشيخ الدكتور عائض القرني*
 *





*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*إذا لم تستطع علاج المعاصي . . فـ زاحمها بالطاعات
اللهم أعزنا بطاعتك ولا تذلنا بمعصيتك, واختم لنا بالحسنى, وزينا بالتقوى, واغفر لنا وارحمنا إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم, وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 
 إذا فتحت القرآن فلا تنسى أن تفتح قلبك أولاً، وإلا فما الفائدة؟

{ أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا} سورة محمد :24

 نسألك اللهم بكل اسم هو لك،سميت به نفسك،أو أنزلته في كتابك،أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك،أو علمته أحداً من خلقك،نسألك اللهم أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا،وجلاء همومنا وغمومنا،ونور أبصارنا،وهدايتنا في الدنيا والآخرة. اللهم ذكرنا منه ما نَسينا،وعلمنا منه ما جهلنا. اللهم ارزقنا تلاوته على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا آناء الليل وأطراف النهار، يا رب العالمين اللهم اجعلنا ممن يقيم حروفه وحدوده،ولا تجعلنا ممن يقيم حروفه ويضيع حدوده. اللهم اجعله شاهداً لنا،واجعله شفيعاً،يا رب العالمين اللهم اجعلنا ممن اتبع القرآن فقاده إلى رضوانك وإلى جنات النعيم،ولا تجعلنا ممن اتبعه القرآن فزُجَّ في قفاه إلى النار. اللهم اجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك،يا أرحم الراحمين

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يقرأ القرآن فيرقى ولا تجعلنا ممن يقرأ القرآن فيشقى .. 
ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ

๑ஐ◄▓▒-عندما أسجد لله لا أشعر أبدا بمسافة السبع سماوات-▒▓►ஐ๑

يارب أنت أعلم بما في القلوب ومايسكن في الصدور
يارب إزرع في روحي الرضا وأسترني برداء من نور
يارب ألبسني ثوب الطهر والعافيه والقناعة والسرور
يارب إملأ حياتي بحسنات طاعتك و ألهمني إلى دينك وحسن عبادتك
وأرحمني يوم ينتهي أجلي وأموت ولا تجعلني ممن تضيقُ عليهم القبور

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 *ﺂحياناً . .
يبدو بأن ﺎلخير ﺎلذي تفعله
تجاھ ( ٲحدهم ) 
غير ملحوظ و غير مقدر ..

- ٳلى ٲن تقرٲ قوله تعالى ː

وَمَا تَفْعَلُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ به عَلِيمٌ

سورة البقرة :215

يصبح لكل شيء قيمة*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

* اللهم حرم على قلوبنا حزن الدنيا,,, وحرم على أجسادنا نار الأخرة*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *ليس كل ماٺحبہ يسعدگ ;
وليس گل ماٺگرھه يحزنگ 
فالسكين رغم نعومہ ملمسہا
إلا ٱنہا ٺجرح . .
والدواء رغم مر مذاقہ إلا أنہ
يشفيگ بعد اللہ*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ
 

 * وكلت أمري لرب الفلق,,,فــــ ارتحت من هم ما خلق*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *الحمد لله الذي لا ينسى من ذكره، والحمد لله الذي يجيب من دعاه، والحمد لله الذي من وثق به لم يكله إلى غيره، والحمد لله الذي يجزي بالإحسان إحساناً. والحمد لله الذي يجزي بالصبر نجاة، والحمد لله الذي هو يكشف ضرنا وكربنا، والحمد لله الذي يقينا حين يسوء ظننا بأعمالنا، والحمد لله الذي هو رجاؤنا حين تنقطع الحيل عنا…*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ * اللهم لا تزين لي عمل السوء اللهم ذكرني دائما بأن الدنيا زائلة فاصرف عني زينتها*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *كل شيء بقــــدر الله ، و الله قســــم للعبد سعادتــــه و شقائه و رزقه و عمــــره
فما كــــان لك سوف يأتيــــك على ضعفــــك ، و ما كان لغيــــرك لن تنالــــه بقوّتــــك


ღ•..•°•ღ•..•°•ღ



لآ تعبــــد الله .. لأجل المنصــــب ... و لآ تعبــــد الله .. لأجل حظوظــــك من الدنيــــا ... 
لكــــن ..
أعبــــده .. لأجــــل .. أن عبادتــــه .. سـتوصلــــك لـرضــــاه ... و رضــــاه .. ســيأتــــي لــــك .. بـكــــل ما تريــــد .. دون أن تطلبــــه .،.،*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

* يا ميسر كل عسير يا من كل عسير عليه يسير يسّر لي كل عسير فإن تيسير كل عسير عليك يسير*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *إن المسألة لتُغلق عليّ، فأستغفر الله ألف مرة أو أكثر، فيفتحها الله عليّ ؛؛؛
إجعلوا معابركم إلى الله دائماً مفتوحة
ستسعدون ، ستنعمون
ستمطرون من حيث لا تعلمون
وإعلموا .. أن اليد الممتدة إلى السماء لا تعود فارغة ؛؛؛
أستغفر الله العلي العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 

اللهم يا مطلع علي جميع حالاتنا اقض عنا جميع حاجتنا*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *من أصبح لله ذاكر,,وأمسى له مسبحا,,واستيقظ باسمه,,وأغمض عينيه على ذكره
انشرح صدره واطمأن قلبه,,سبق في سيره وأَنِس بربه
اللهم ثبتنا على نهج الاستقامة واعذنا في الدنيا من موجبات الندامة يوم القيامة
اللهم خفف عنا ثقل الاوزار وارزقنا عيشة الابرار واكفنا واصرف عنا شر الاشرار
اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ * يــا من وســـع ملكـــه ،، إرحـــم من ضـــاق صــــدره*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *لقد نظرت للخلق فرأيت أن لكل امرئ شيء ثمين يحفظه ويحافظ عليه ..فنظرت لقوله تعالى:
(مَا عِندَكُمْ يَنفَدُ وَمَا عِندَ اللّهِ بَاقٍ) سورة النحل :96
فكلماحصلت على شيئ ثمين توجهت به الى الله ليحفظه لي..فاللهم احفظ احبتي فيك ..
(وانتم من أثمن الاحبه)*

ܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ ܓܨ *لو أقبل كل منا على إصلاح نفسه .. لصلح الكون
ولكن الكل مهتم بإصلاح الكون .. ويهمل نفسه .. فيفسد الكون كله 

{أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ}
سورة البقرة:44*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

* اﻟﺪﻧﻴـــــﺎ بيـــــن ﻗﻮﺳــــين ( ) ﺍﻟﻘـــﻮﺱ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ هـــو ميــــلادك ﻭﺍﻟﻘـــــﻮﺱ الثـــــانى هــــو مــــوتــك فضــــع بينهــــــما شيئـــــا نافعــــــــا
*

*قد لاتتوفر لك بيئة صالحة !
فهذا ليس عذراً لترك الاستقامة !! :"
لاتوجد بيئة أسوأ من بيت فرعون :"
وقد خرجت منه : امرأة ضربها الله مثلاً للذين آمنوا
*

*طلب المعلم من تلميذ رسم الربيع
فرسم مصحفاً

اللهم اجعـل القــرآن ربــيع قـلوبـ♥ــنا*

*يقُولُ ابْن عَبآس :

لَو أطبقَتِ السّمآءِ عَلى الـأرْضِ

لَجَعَلَ اللهُ لِلمُتقيْن فَتَحَـآتٍ يَخْرُجونَ مِنْهآ
...
ألـآ تَرَونَ قَولهُ تعآلَى : “ وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً "*


*أرواحنا تستحق " مطراً ☂ " من الطاعات لـ تُروى*
 * 
اللهم اجعلنا من عبادك الطائعين,,, وارزقنا ذكر الذاكرين، واكتبنا من عبادك الصالحين.*

* ♥و قلبّي ليس يخافُ وحشةً ..و أنت فيه يا ربي♥*

*كتب عمر رضي الله عنه إلى سعد بن أبي الوقاص رضي الله عنه :
(( يا سعد ، إن الله إذا أحب عبداً حببه إلى خلقه ، فاعتبر منزلتك من الله بمنزلتك من الناس ، واعلم أن ما لك عند الله مثل ما لله عندك

اللهم إنا نسألك حبك وحب من يحبك وحب كل عمل يقربنا إلى حبك, اللهم إجعلنا ممن يتحابون فيك على غير أرحام ولاأنساب ولا مصالح ولا منافع , اللهم إجعلنا من عبادك فإنه من كان لك عبدا نال فخرا وعزّاً .*

*قال عمر رضي الله عنه :
(( إذا سمعت الكلمة تؤذيك ، فطأطئ لها حتى تتخطاك )).*

*عندما ينفرد خلق بخلق ,,, فالقوي هو الذي يغلب ,,,أما إذا إحتمى خلق الله بخالقهم ,,,فلا يقدر عليهم أحد

اللهم اجعلنا من جندك فإن جندك هم الغالبون واجعلنا من حزبك فإن حزبك هم المفلحون واجعلنا من أوليائك فإن أوليائك لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون.*

*{ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوا } . سورة مريم : 72 .


الذين اطاعوا الله واتقوه فلم يعصوه .
يكتب لهم ربهم نجاة كبيرة .
نجاة فى الدنيا من كل سوء .
نجاة من الأشرار والحساد والضُلاّل .
نجاة من عقوبة الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة .
نجاة به وبجلاله وعظمته وكماله .
نجاة من مضلات الفتن .
نجاة من سخط الله وعقابه .

اللهم نجنا من مضلات الفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن .
اللهم اجعلنا من المتقين لنفوز بنجاتك وجناتك يارب العالمين*

*إذا كنت لا تعرف عنوان رزقك,,,فإن رزقك يعرف عنوانك


اللهم ارزقنا رزقا دارا وعملا قارا .
اللهم ان انقطعت الأبواب واغلقت فان بابك مفتوح فلا تطردنا فنشقى 
اللهم ارزقنا الاخلاص لك وحدك ,,اللهم ارزقنا حسن القيام بحقك
(( اللهم أغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك.. وبفضلك عمن سواك يا اله العالمين.. وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين))*

----------


## شانيل82

ما شاء الله 
:
ربي يوفقك على هالموضوع ويجعلة في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*الأشيـاء المنكسرة ليس لها نفس قيمتها ,,ولـــكـــــــن,,ما أثمــن القلــب المنــكســر أمــام الله 
يا من هو عند قلوب المنكسرين يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين يا من لا تبرمه ألسنة السائلين يا رحمان الدنيا والآخرة يا أرحم الراحمين نسألك أن تجعلنا من حزبك المفلحين، وأن تنجينا من النار، يا منجي المؤمنين، وأن تدخلنا جنات النعيم
**
حلّ الشتـــاء ببـرده علي الجميـع
**إلا المؤمن*
*... فمعــه كل أيــامه ربيـــــع
**ربي اجعل القران ربيع قلوبنا*

*
أفعل الخير ٌ مهمآ استصغرته
**فآنك لأ تعلـم اي حسنـة ستدخلك الجنـة .
**وتأمل في هذه الكلمة المعبرة، التي قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله: "استعينوا على السيئات القديمات بالحسنات الحديثات، وإنكم لن تجدوا شيئا أذهب بسيئة قديمة من حسنة حديثة، وأنا أجد تصديق ذلك في كتاب الله: {إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات}(10).*
*اللهم ارزقنا حسناتٍ تذهب سيئاتنا، وتوبة تجلو أنوارها ظلمة الإساءة والعصيان


**
بالحب تكون النار بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم، وبالحب انفلق البحر لموسى، وبالحب حن الجذع لمحمد، وانشق له القمر، وبالحب كان بطن الحوت ليونس محرابا، وبالحب كان الكهف للفتية فراشا. وبالحب تشرق معاني الحب الصادق في قلب العبد، فيرى الوجود كله بنظرة أخرى تماما، هي نظرة المحب لله رب العالمين

**اللهم إنا نسألك حبك و حب من يحبك و حب كل عمل يقربنا إلى حبك


**

 اللّهم يا واصِل المُنقَطِعين أَوصِلنا إليك
**اللّهم هَب لنا مِنك عملا صالحاً يُقربُنا إليك
**اللّهم برحمَتِك الواسِعَةِ عمّنا واكفِنا شرّ ما أهمّنا وغمّنا..
*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ وَوَضَعْنَا عَنْكَ وِزْرَكَ الَّذِي أَنْقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ 
[ سورة الشرح ]
أن لكل مؤمن من هذه الآية نصيب بحسب طاعته لله، وإخلاصه له، حينما تطيع الله عز وجل يرفع الله لك ذكرك
اللهم يا رافع.. ارفع لنا ذكرنا
اللهم اشرح لنا صدورنا ويسّر لنا أمورنا واجبر كسر قلوبنا وأذهب غم نفوسنا واجمع لنا الخير كله واصرفنا عن الشر كله، اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا ورضّنا وارضَ عنا،اللهم إنك تعلم سرّنا وعلانيتنا فاقبل معذرتنا، وتعلم ما في نفوسنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا، وتعلم حاجاتنا فأعطنا سؤلنا فيما يرضيك عنا*


 *علينا أن نوطن أنفسنا أن هذه الدنيا دار ابتلاء لا دار استواء، ومنزل ترح لا منزل فرح، فمن عرفها لم يفرح لرخاء ولم يحزن لشقاء، قد جعلها الله دار بلوى وجعل الآخرة دار عقبى، فجعل بلاء الدنيا لعطاء الآخرة سبباً، وجعل عطاء الآخرة من بلوى الدنيا عوضاً، فيأخذ ليعطي ويبتلي ليجزي*


*من المؤسف ان تكون النظارة ماركة والساعة ماركة والحذاء ماركة.....والشخصية تقليد

(^_^)*

*اسجد لربك يذهب الهم من قلبك
اخلو بربك واسجد واقترب .. "أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد فأكثروا الدعاء"
[رواه مسلم].. وأقرب مايكون العبد من الله فى جوف الليل الآخر، فاسجد لله في هذا الوقت وادعوه وصرح له بكل ما صدرك واستغفره واطلب العفو والعون منه.*

*عميقــــــة هـــــــــذه العبــــآره
عندما قالها
جعفر الصادق : لو نزلت صاعقة من السماء لأصابت الناس جميعاً إلا المستغفر:
وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ [الأنفال:33]


فــاستغفــــرو الله ..
...
♥ أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم .. وأتوب إليه ♥


قال أهل العلم: ومن أراد المتاع الحسن فعليه بالاستغفار؛ قال تعالى: ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً حَسَناً إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمّىً وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ فَضْلَهُ [هود:3] هذا من الاستغفار، والاستغفار ليس كما يراه بعض الناس أن يستغفر الله باللسان ويفعل باليد الفواحش؛
رأى علي بن أبي طالب رجلاً يستغفر الله وقلبه في واد آخر فقال: [[استغفارك هذا يحتاج إلى استغفار ]] وقال أحد الصالحين: أستغفر الله من قولي أستغفر الله، وعلى كل حال لابد من التقوى


وَ قآلَ { لقمآنَ } لأبِنَه ..

يا بُني أكثِر من " الإسٺغفار " فإنّ للهِ نفحاتٌ لا ينالها إلا المُستغفِر



قال علي فيما ذكره الغزالي في الإحياء : عجباً لكم! عندكم الداء والدواء. قالوا: ما هو الدواء والداء؟ قال: الداء الذنوب والدواء الاستغفار


وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم
من أكثر من الاستغفار، جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا، و من كل ضيق مخرجا، و رزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

والاستغفار قوة للجسم كما قال سبحانه

وَيَا قَوْمِ اسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ 

سورة هود :52



وفي النهاية أحبتي يكفينا قول الحق سبحانه 


{وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ} [لأنفال:33].


آكثروآ مَن ألآستغَفـآرَ ..فمن أحب شئ أدمن عليه

♥ فَـ الذّكر أوّلهُ " كُلفة" و آخرهُ " أُلفة*

* لا تعبدوه الله جل في علاه ليعطي,, إعبدوه ليرضى ,, فإن رضى أدهشكم بعطائه

اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد إذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرِّضـا..
اللهم اجعلنا من أهل الرضا، واجعلنا من الذين رضيت عنهم ورضوا عنك، اللهم اجعلنا من الذين يرضون بكل شيء قدرته لهم يا رب العالمين*

*ربي لا تجعل لِـــ أمنياتيِ ثِقه إلا بِك ♥
ربي إجعلهَا قَريبه مِنك مُعينةً ليِ عَلى هَذه الحَياة

رَبي يسِر لها طُرق سمَاويه تصلُني بهِا وَ تُقربها مِنيّ
رَبي إجعلهَا أمنيَاتْ صَادِقه وَ لاتجعَلها أمنياتْ شَاقه ..
...
رَبي لاتحرمنيِ أحلامْ أنتَ أعلَم بهِا
رَبي حَقق ليّ الخيَر مِنها وَ لاتحُزنني عَلى فقَد الكَثير مِنهَا ..

رَبي إرفَع عَني كُل حُزن وَ هَم , وَ عوضنِي بِ فرَح أرغَد بِه و أنعَم ..
رَبي أبعِد عَني كُلَّ شَر وَ لاتحُيجنِي لِ بشَر ..

رَبي لا تجعَل خَوفِي إلا مِنك وَ لارَجائِي إلا بِك وَ لايقَيني إلا إليكَ وَلاصبَري إلا لَك*

*يا سامعاً لكل شكوى يا عالماً بكل نجوى يا كاشفاً كربتنا يا سامعاً دعوتنا يا راحماً عبرتنا يا رب البيت العتيق اكشف عنا وعن المسلمين كل شدة وضيق، واكفنا والمسلمين ما نطيق وما لا نطيق
يارب يكفيني بسؤالي علمك بحالي*


 
 *كُلُ الإِنحِناءاتْ تقصُم الظَهر. .
إلاَّ إنحِناءاتِ [ الصلاّةْ ] فَـ بِهَا تسمُو الرُوح و تَرتَقِي

اللهم ارزقنا الخشوع في الصلاة، واجعلها قرة عين لنا، يا رب العالمين
اللهم إنا نسألك إن تجعلنا من الذين هم على صلاتهم يحافظون.............
اللهم اجعل الصلاة راحةً لنا واجعلنا ممن يقيمها على أكمل وجه في وقتها 
أسألُ الله تعالَى أن يجعلنا من المُحافظين عليها.............
وممن يأخذُون صحائِفهم بيمينهم ..
اللهـم آميـن .,*

*
*

*قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه لرجل أسمعه كلامًا:يا هذا لا يغرقنك في سبنا، ودع للصلح موضعًا، فإنا لا نكافئ من عصى الله فينا بأكثر من أن نطيع الله فيه*

*سألوا الإمام الحسن البصرى ان خيروك بين صلاة ركعتين

ودخول الجنة فأيهما تختار اولا فقال ::
.
.
.
سأختار الركعتين اولا ...
.
.
.
لان فى أدائهما رضاء لربى
وفى دخول الجنة رضاء لنفسى
وأولى بالعبد المؤدب ان يفضل رضاء ربه على رضاء نفسه..

اللهم...اعنا على الاقتداء بهم..*

*قال الحسن البصري
أدركت أقواماً لم تكن لهم عيوب فتكلموا في عيوب الناس فأحدث اللّه لهم عيوباً…..
وأدركت أقواماً كانت لهم عيوب فسكتوا عن عيوب الناس فستر اللّه عيوبهم
نسأل الله أن يعمر قلوبنا بالإيمان، وألسنتنا بالذكر والإحسان
اللهمّ أعنـّا على حفظ ألسنتا عن الغيبة والنـّميمة والطـّعن واللعن
اللهــــــم كمـا ستـــــــرت ذنوبنـــــــا و عيـوبنـــــــــا فــى الدنيــــــا
فأستـرهـــــا يـوم القيـــامـــــــــة يــــــوم الحســـــــرة والنـــدامــــــة
يـــــــوم يـرى كـــل أنســــــان عملـــــــه أمــامـــــــه
اللهـــــم أغفــر لـنـا وأرحمنــــــا وأستــــــــرنـــــــــا
فـــــــى الدنــيـــــا والاخـــــــــرة*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*من توجه إلى الله بـــــ الإنكسار,,,رزقه الله عزة الإنتصار 

اللهم أحي الإسلام كُله.. في الكون كله.. ليعم الخير كله.. اللهم اجعلنا هداةً للإسلام.. وقادةً في الأمم والأنام.. يا رب العالمين
اللهم باركْ لنا في ذكرك.. ولا تشغلنا عنك بغيرك.. واجعل عبادتنا خالصة لوجهك الكريم.. ويسر لنا أسباب رزقك
اللهم وسع أرزاقنا.. مع راحة قلوبنا وأبداننا.. ويسر أمورنا.. واشرح صدورنا.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين*



*{إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّاب} سورة ص :44

مـــا أجـــــــمــــل أن يـــنـــظـــر الله إِلـــيــك وأنـــت في ابـــتـــلائــــك
فيـــراك ،، صابـراً محتسبـاً فتـرتفع إلى درجة
(( نعــم العبـــــد ))*



*مسكـــــــينة أيتها ( المــــــرأة ) حتــــى فــــى اسمهــــا ؟

المرأه ... أولـَها ( ألم ) و أوسطـَها ( مُر ) ..... و آخـِـرُها ( آه )*



*أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُواْ مِنكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ

سورة آل عمران:142

اللهم اجعل حياتنا كلها لك عبادة.. وموتنا في سبيلك شهادة.. واكتب لنا فى الدنيا سعادة.. وفى الآخرة الحسنى وزيادة
يا من في طاعته سعادة الدارين.. وفى مخالفته شقاوة الدارين.. اجعل طاعتك شُغلنا وهَمنا.. وقَوى لها بدننا.. وزكى بها نُفوسنا.. وحَسن بها خلقنا.. وارفع بها عملنا.. واهد بها شبابنا.. واستجب دعاءنا.. واعصم بها ديننا.. واحفظ بها أهلنا.. وأموالنا.. وأولادنا.*

*النفس تشكو ومن يدري بما فيها ... سواك يا خالق الدنيا وباريها

اللهم اجعل قلوبنا عامرة بذكرك و اجعل نبضها في خدمة دينك و سكونها في سبيلك
اللهم اجعل قلوبنا مطمئنة بالإيمان.. واجعل نفوسنا منشرحة بالإسلام.. وألف بين قلوبنا
اللهم أجعل قلوبنا حيّة بذكرك اللهم أزغ مافي قلوبنا من غل وحسد
اللهم أذهب عنا الحزن ,وأزل عنا الهم , وأطرد من نفوسنا القلق ,,اللهم إهدى حيارى البصائر إلى نورك,,والزائغين عن السبيل إلى هداك ,,اللهم فأجعل مكان اللوعة سلوة وجزاء الحزن سروراً وعند الخوف أمناً ..*



*يــــارب ♥وحــدك تــدرك مــا انـتـظــره,,و مـا يـتـمـنــاهـــہ قـلـبـي,,و تــعــرف أســرار مـسـتـقـبـلـــي,,و مــا يـحـمـلـہ لــي , فـسھـل أمــري,,و حـقــق مـطـلـبـــي و سـخــر لــي مــا هــو خـيـــراً لــي*



*لاتـــقــــــاس الـــــعـــــقـــــــول بالأعــــــــمـــــــار
فـــــكــــم مــــــن صــــــغـــــــير عــــقـــــله بــــارع 
وكــــــــــم مـــــــن كـــــــــبير عــــــــقـــــــله فــارغ*



*إن ضاقت عليك الأرض بما رحُبٺ,,اخرج,,و انظر كيف ھي السماء رفعِت 
أما علمت بأن الله رافعھا ....قادر على تفريج الكروب و إن عَظُمت
يا فارج الهم ،، ويا كاشف الغم ،، فرج همي ،، ويسر أمري ،، وأرحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي ،، وأرزقني من حيث لا أحتسب يارب العالمين*



*أكثرۆا من التفگر في قۆله تعالى
[ يَا لَيتَنِي قَدَمْتُ لِحَيَاتِي ]

ۆ أعلم أن حياتك الحقيقيه هي

في الآخرھ


وفي تفسير ابن كثير لهذة الايه الكريمه
يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي قَدَّمْتُ لِحَيَاتِي 
سورة الفجر 24 
يَعْنِي يَنْدَم عَلَى مَا كَانَ سَلَفَ مِنْهُ مِنْ الْمَعَاصِي إِنْ كَانَ عَاصِيًا وَيَوَدّ لَوْ كَانَ اِزْدَادَ مِنْ الطَّاعَات إِنْ كَانَ طَائِعًا
كما جاء في الحديث

لو أن عبدا خر على وجهه من يوم ولد إلى يوم يموت هرما في طاعة الله لحقره ذلك اليوم ، ولود أنه يرد كيما يزداد من الأجر والثواب
الراوي: محمد بن أبي عميرة المحدث: السيوطي
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح 

فيا أحبتي
ألا تصبروا على طاعة الله في هذه الأيام القليلة وهذه اللحظات السريعة ..لتفوزا الفوز العظيم وتتمتعوا بالنعيم المقيم ...!

وفقكم الله يا عباد الله وجعلكم مقبلين الى الله لا مدبرين ...
أسعدكم الله في دنياكم وأخراكم ورفع درجتكم وهداكم الى سبيل الرشاد .*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*اللهم إنك ناظر إليّ ، حاضر لدي ، قادر عليّ ، أحطت بي سمعاً وعلماً وبصراً فارزقني أُنساً بك وهيبةً منك ، فقوِّ فيك يقيني وبك اعتصمت فأصلح لي ديني وعليك توكلت فارزقني ما يكفيني وبك لذت فَنَجِّنـي مما يؤذيني أنت حسبي ونعم الوكيل نعم المولى ونعم النصير*



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater



هكذا هـــي الـــحيـــاة ...

أولـــهـــا ضـــعـــف... و اخـــرهـــا ضـــعـــف

♥♥فأغتنم ما بينهما في طاعة الله ومرضاته ♥♥

اللهم اجعل حياتنا كلها لك وبكِ وفي طاعتك.
اللهم اجعل نطقنا ذكراً ، و صمتنا فكراً ، و نظرنا عبراً
و لا تجعلنا ممّـن أطال الأمل ، و أساء العمل ،﻿ و أكثر الجدل
و اجعلنا ممّـن سمع الحكمة فوعى ، و سمع القرآن فدنى ، و اتّـبع الصّـراط فنجى يا سميع الدّعاء . . يا مجيب الدّعاء
نسألك اللهم عيش السعداء ، و موت الشهداء ، و الرّضا بالقضاء ، و الشّـكر على النعماء ، و الصّـبر على البلاء ، و الفوز يوم اللّـقاء ، و مرافقة الأنبياء ، و النّـصر على الأعداء
.اللهم إني اسألك عيشة نقية وميتة سوية ومرداً غير مخزٍ ولا فاضح.اللهم قنعني بما رزقتني وبارك لي فيه واخلف عليَّ كل غائبة لي بخير .اللهم ألهمني رشدي وأعذني من شر نفسي 
واجعل همومي هماً واحداً هو لقائك يا أرحم الراحمين


 *قال ابن القيم: إضاعة الوقت أشد من الموت؛ لأن
إضاعة الوقت تقطعك عن الله والدار الآخرة، والموت يقطعك عن الدنيا وأهلها

اللهم اجعل أوقاتنا بالليل والنهار بذكرك معمورة...وبخدمتك موصولة ..وأعمالنا عندك مقبولة ..يا من شكونا إليه أحوالنا ...قوي على خدمتك جوارحنا..ولا تحرمنا خير ما عندك بسوء ما عندنا ..*


 *الرجُل ورقـة كُتب عليها [ أرجو الاهتمـام ]..
المرأة ورقة كُتـب عليها [ أرجو الاحتـــرام ]..

فأهتمــي بالرجُل يحترمك..
وأحترمْ الـــمرأة تهـتم بــك..*


 *نحن نعلم أن للطاولة أرجل ولكننا نتقبل أنها لا تسير
نحن نعلم أن للقلم ريشة ولكننا نتفهم أنه لا يطير
نحن نعلم أن للساعة عقارب ولكننا متأكدون أنها لا تلسع
نحن نعلم أن للباب يداً ولكننا موقنون أنه لا يصافحنا
ونحن نعلم أن كثيراً ممن حولنا لهم قلوب
ولكنهم لا يشعرون بنا فلنتقبل ذلك
المهم أن يستشعر قلبك عظمة الله تعالى
و يذكره في كل وقت...*


 *عن ابن عيينة قال: لا تتركوا الدعاء، ولا يمنعكم منه ما تعلمون من أنفسكم، فقد استجاب الله لإبليس وهو شر الخلق، قال: 
{قَالَ رَبِّ فَأَنظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ قَالَ فَإِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنظَرِينَ}
[الحجر: 36، 37]*


 *لا تـــحزن مــهمـا أخــتفــت مـن حــياتــك أمــور ظــنـــنــت أنــها ســبب ســعادتـــك
تـأكـد أن الله صــرفهــا عـــنــك قــبل أن تـــكون سبباً فـي تــعاستـك

اللهم هب لنا السعاده والطمئنينه في ما قضيته وقسمته لنا يا ذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم قنعنا بما أعطيتنا يا ذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم أنزل علينا
سكينة وهداك يا حي يا قيوم*


 *ما ارتفع شي إلى السماء أعظم من الإخلاص,,و لا نزل شيء إلى الأرض أعظم من التوفيق
و بـــ قدرالإخلاص يكون التوفيق,,,اللهم إنا نسألك أصدق الإخلاص وأتم التوفيق.*


 * إذا كنت حقاً في سلام مع نفسك ، فلن تكون في حرب مع الاخرين أبداً*



جميلة هي الحياة , حينمآ ترى أْناساً يتغيروِن للآفضل 
 * •♥•Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ •♥•من آجلك •♥•*

*
*

*اللهم إني أشكو إليك ما لا يخفى عليك,,,وأسألك ما لا يعسر عليك بيد ممتدة بالضراعة إليك
وقلب يؤمن بك ويتوكل عليك وبذل ظاهر بين يديك
اللهم يامن كفانا كل شيء,,أكفني ما أهمني من أمور الدنيا والأخره..وثبتني اللهم على مايرضيك*


 *"ثلاث آيات يحفظهــــــا الرّجل :

" الرجال قوّامون على النّساء"
.." مثنى وثلاث ورباع"
.." إن كيدهنّ عظيم"

وثلاث أحاديث ينساها الرّجل :

" خيركم خيركم لأهله" ..
"رفقاً بالقوارير" ..
إستوصوا بالنّساء خيراً

طبعاً إلا من رحم ربي ...*


 * عجباً لشعب يبكيه مهند في العشق الممنوع و لا يبكيه طفل في الصومال مات من الجوع*


 *إن قلت: أنا، تخلى الله عنك، وإن قلت: الله، تولاك

اللهم اجعلنا ممن توكل عليك فكفيته واستهداك فهديته واستغفرك فغفرت له واستنصرك فنصرته ودعاك فأجبته .
اللهم اجعل يقيني بك يقيني من كل شر,,,وإيماني بك يهديني إلى كل خير،،ورجائي فيك يحفظني من كل ضر*


 *من خشي الرحمن بالغيب ، صار طاهرا من كل عيب

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يخافك ويتقيك، اللهم اجعلنا نخشاك كأنا نراك، وأسعدنا بتقواك، ولا تذلنا بمعصيتك إنك سميع مجيب، اللهم انصر المجاهدين، وانصر من نصر الدين، وأيدهم بملائكة من عندك يا رب العالمين. وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.*


 *قيل للحسن البصري : فلان يحفظ القرآن .. فقال : بل القرآن يحفظه ....

اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا، وجلاء همومنا وغمومنا، ونور أبصارنا، وهدايتنا في الدنيا والآخرة. اللهم ذكرنا منه ما نَسينا، وعلمنا منه ما جهلنا. اللهم ارزقنا تلاوته على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا آناء الليل وأطراف النهار، يا رب العالمين اللهم اجعلنا ممن يقيم حروفه وحدوده، ولا تجعلنا ممن يقيم حروفه ويضيع حدوده. اللهم اجعله شاهداً لنا، واجعله شفيعاً، يا رب العالمين! اللهم اجعلنا ممن اتبع القرآن فقاده إلى رضوانك وإلى جنات النعيم، ولا تجعلنا ممن اتبعه القرآن فزُجَّ في قفاه إلى النار. اللهم اجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك، يا أرحم الراحمين! اللهم اجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك، يا رب العالمين*


 *صاحب الخلق الحسن في الدنيا ,,, لايعامله الله الإ بالإحسان في الاخرة
اللهم حسِّن أخلاقنا وجَمِّل أفعالنا، اللهم كما حسَّنت خلقنا فحسن بمنِّك أخلاقنا
اللهم حسن أخلاقنا وباطننا كما حسنت خلقنا وظاهرن*


 *عن النعمان بن بشير مرفوعا في التسبيحة والتحميدة والتهليلة يتعاطفن حول العرش ، لهن دوي كدوي النحل ، يذكرن بصاحبهن ، ألا يحب أحدكم أن لا يزال له عند الرحمن ما يذكر به

الراوي: النعمان بن بشير المحدث
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

سبحان الله ، والحمد الله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر*


 *حـقيقة الإنسان ليست . . بمآ يظهرھ لك بل بمآ يفعل لأجلك . . .

لذلك إذآ أردت أن تعرفه : فلآ تصغ إلى مآ يقوله لك . . . بل أنظر إلى مآ يفعل لٱجلك ♥*


 *أحيـاناً ..!!
نمر بـ حاله أختنـاق شديد
فـ تعجز أقلامنا عن ترتيب الحروف وتعصي الكلمات أفكارنا ...
وتبقى !!
الكلمه الوحيده [ المعبره ] عن الحال ؟!..
"يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب* 


 *قال احدهم:لو قيل لي إن [بعد] العسر يسرا لاستبشرت وتفاءلت
..فكيف وقد قال سبحانه ( إن [مع] العسر يسرا )..
ربي الهمنا صبرا ورضى .. .
صباحكم بركه وسعاده ورضى من رب العباد..*


 *سفينة (تايتنك)
بناها أفضل خبراء السفن 
وسفينة ( نــوح ) بُنيت من دون أيّ خِبرة 
الأولى غرِقت
والثانية حملت البشــرية ،،
•
•
ღ♡♥ஓفسبحان من بيده التوفيقღ♡♥ஓ


اللهم وفقنا لما تحب وترضى وخذ بنواصينا للبر والتقوى ..
اللهم وفقنا لمراضيك وجنبنا نواهيك 
اللهم أصلح لنا ديننا اللهم أحينا سعداء وأمتنا شهداء، اللهم نسألك من الخيركله عاجله وآجله ونعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وآجله، اللهم رب جبرائيل وميكائيل، اللهم فارج الهم وكاشف الغم مجيب دعوة المضطرين رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما أنت ترحمنا فارحمنا رحمة من عندك تغنينا بها عن رحمة من سواك، اللهم رحمتك نرجوا فلا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين وأصلح لنا شأننا كله لا إله إلا أنت ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا*


 *من حمد على القليل أعطى الكثير ومن جحد القليل حرم الخير كله
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك,,اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد إذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضى*


 *هنآك آشخاص حقاً••لم نجد مبرراً لآفعآلهم العجيبة.. !
غير آنة••ربما..| ضمآئرهم | قد آنتهت صلآحيتهآ••*


 *

*

* كم تمنِيت أن أستطيع فتح. . قلبــــــــــي لهم
فقط ,,,,,لـــ آريهم ما بــــ دآخلة ، فـــ يخجلوْ من معاملتهم لي*


 * الصامتون وحدهم يسمعون كل شيء ..*


 *حين تدعو بقلبك ثق بأنہ
لا يجدر بك آن تحزن ؛
فالذي تطلُب منہ
أكبرُ من الذي تطلبہ . .
فقط !
تعلّمَ ‏​كيفَ تستودع حياتك لـ اللـَّہ 
و تمضي مطمئناً ♡ 


أستودع الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه؛ ديني ونفسي وأمانتي وخواتيم عملي وبيتي وأهلي ومالي وجميع ما أنعم الله به عليَّ*


 * واعجباَ لك , تعد للتسبيح سبحة , فهلا جعلت لعد المعاصي أخرى*


 *من هذا الذي يستحق أن تبكي عليه السماء و الأرض

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قال تعالى في محكم كتابه عن فرعون و قومه:

' فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنْظَرِينَ'

الدخان آية 29

فهل تبكي السماء و الأرض على أحد؟

و من هذا الذي يستحق أن تبكي عليه السماء و الأرض ؟؟

قال ابن جرير: حدثنا أبو كريب، حدثنا طلق بن غنام عن زائدة عن منصور عن منهال عن سعيد بن جبير قال:

أتى ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما رجل فقال: يا أبا العباس أرأيت قول الله تعالى:
' فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاءُ وَ الأَرْضُ وَ مَا كَانُوا مُنْظَرِينَ'
فهل تبكي السماء و الأرض على أحد؟ قال رضي الله عنه: نعم إنه ليس أحد من الخلائق إلا و له باب في السماء، منه ينزل رزقه، و فيه يصعد عمله، فإذا مات المؤمن، فأغلق بابه من السماء الذي كان يصعد فيه عمله، و ينزل منه رزقه، ففقده، بكى عليه، و إذا فقده مصلاه من الأرض التي كان يصلي فيها، و يذكر الله عز وجل فيها، بكت عليه، و إن قوم فرعون لم تكن لهم في الأرض آثار صالحة، و لم يكن يصعد إلى الله عز وجل منهم خير، فلم تبك عليهم السماء و الأرض.

---------------
المصدر: تفسير ابن كثير


تباركت وتعاليت ما أكرمك وما أرحمك حتى الارض تبكي على من يفارقها سبحانك اللهم وسعت رحمتك كل شي اللهم اني اشهدك واشهد حملة عرشك وجميع خلقك وملائكتك بانه انت الله الواحد الاحد وحدك لا شريك لك وان محمدا رسولك الكريم*



 *قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:إن الله حيي كريم يستحيي إذا رفع الرجل إليه يديه أن يردهما صفرا خائبتين
سبحان الله! يستحي منك الله إذا رفعت يديك إليه أن يردهما صفراً, حياء يليق بجلاله
وهو الغني عنا ولانستحي نحن من مولانا فنعصيه بنعمه ونحن الفقراء اليه*


 *لو أن سياسہ المصارف البنكيہ
تعتمد سحبَ المالِ من [ رصيدك ]
ووضعها في رصيد من “ اغتبتهم “
لَـ لزمتَ الصمتَ في المجالسِ
خوفًا على أموالك.
...
فرفقاً برصيد أعمالك*


 *
*

* فن التّعامــــل مَع الآخريــــن لخّصهــــا المَولــــى فــــي ثــــلاث ..
{خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ} (الأعراف : 199 )*


 * بعض الناس كالالعاب النارية ممتع للوهلة الأولى لكنه سرعان ما يتحول إلى لا شيئ بعد انتهاء الانبهار بثوان*


 * أن تخسر بالبداية وتتعلم ، أفضل من ان تخسر في النهاية وتتألم*


 *

*

* إذآ نصحك شخص بقسوھٓ ، لآ تقاطعه و استفد من ملآحظته
فــــــــ ورآء قسوته حب عميق . . ♥ 
لآ تكن كالذي كسر سآعة منبه . .لم يكن لهآ ذنب إلآ أنهآ أيقظته !!*


 *الـــــكــل يـــذهـــب إلـــى ربـــــه بـــعـــد حــيــاتـــه,,و الــســعـــيــد مـــن يـــذهـــب إلـــى ربـــه فــــي حـــيــاتـــه

اللهم ردنا إليك رداً جميلاً اللهم ردنا إليك وأنت راضٍ عنا 
اللهم يا قادراً على كل شيء .. اغفر لنا كل شيء وارحمنا برحمتك الواسعة التي رحمت بها كل شيء 
اللهم يا أرحم الراحمين ارحمنا وإلى غيرك لا تكلنا وعن بابك لا تطردنا ومن نعمائك لا تحرمنا ومن شرور أنفسنا ومن شرور خلقك سلِّمْنا*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

إن من عظيم كرم الله وإحسانه إلى عبده المؤمن ما أخبر به المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام يوم قال :" ما أنعم الله على عبد نعمة فحمد الله عليها ، إلا كان ذلك الحمد أفضل من تلك النعمة
الراوي: أنس بن مالك و أبو أمام
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح ".

فاللهم لك الحمد على العافية.. ولك الحمد على كل نعمة أنعمتَ بها علينا في قديم أو حديث، أو خاصة أو عامة، أو سرٍّ أو علانية.. اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد إذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرِّضـا..
لك الحمد أنت قيوم السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن، ولك الحمد لك ملك السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن، ولك الحمد أنت نور السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن، ولك الحمد أنت ملك السماوات والأرض..
لك الحمد على العافية.. ونسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

*اللهم اجعل لعناتك الساحقه, وغضباتك الماحقه, ونقماتك السابقة واللاحقه على من أساء لرسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم بأبي هو أمي. 
*

----------


## &بنت الاقصى&

البُعدُ عَن الله يَجعلُ قُلوبَنا خَائِفة .. مُتوتّرة .. قَلقَة .. لَا تَدري ايْن تَذهَبْ !
هَذا سَببُ احْزانِنَا ..!
يَاربْ .. قرّبنا اليْكَ مَعَ كُلّ نَفس نَتنفّسُه ♥

----------


## الغاوية22

:32: (^_^)

اسجد لربك يذهب الهم من قلبك
اخلو بربك واسجد واقترب .. "أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد فأكثروا الدعاء"
[رواه مسلم].. وأقرب مايكون العبد من الله فى جوف الليل الآخر، فاسجد لله في هذا الوقت وادعوه وصرح له بكل ما صدرك واستغفره واطلب العفو والعون منه.




مشكورة الغلا ع الطرح الجميل في ميزان حسناتج

----------

